# Sismos Internacionais 2016



## Orion (5 Jan 2016 às 21:20)

*Portais relevantes para sismos:*

Centro Sismológico Europeu-Mediterrânico:

http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/

USGS

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/map/

Agência Meteorológica Japonesa:

http://www.jma.go.jp/en/quake/

Instituto Geofísico Australiano:

http://www.ga.gov.au/earthquakes/initRecentQuakes.do

IRIS (conjunto de 100 universidades dos EUA):

http://ds.iris.edu/seismon/

----

*Portais relevantes para maremotos:*

Oceano Pacífico, Havai e Mar das Caraíbas:

http://ptwc.weather.gov/

EUA continental, Canadá, Alasca, Porto Rico e Ilhas Virgens:

http://wcatwc.arh.noaa.gov/

Pacífico Noroeste e Mar do Sul da China:

http://www.jma.go.jp/en/tsunami/

Austrália:

http://www.bom.gov.au/tsunami/index.shtml

Oceano Indico:

http://rtsp.bmkg.go.id/publicbull.php

http://www.incois.gov.in/Incois/tsunami/

Atlântico Nordeste e Mediterrâneo:

http://neamtic.ioc-unesco.org/technical-info/official-tsunamis-buletins/tsunami-bulletins

----


----------



## Orion (5 Jan 2016 às 21:22)

A sismologia do Anel do Fogo:


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jan 2016 às 17:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jan 2016 às 17:24)




----------



## fablept (21 Jan 2016 às 17:50)

Supostamente esses videos foram gravados no dia 16, e nesse dia não houve sismos relevantes que gerassem um tsunami, nem os EUA nem no resto do mundo.

Há um artigo que virou viral sobre uma boia na zona de subducção das Cascades nos EUA que teve um "súbito" movimento nos últimos dias, mas acho que uma coisa não tem a ver com outra.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jan 2016 às 18:03)

fablept disse:


> Supostamente esses videos foram gravados no dia 16, e nesse dia não houve sismos relevantes que gerassem um tsunami, nem os EUA nem no mundo.
> 
> Há um artigo que virou viral sobre uma boia na zona de subducção das Cascades nos EUA que teve um "súbito" movimento nos últimos dias, mas acho que uma coisa não tem haver com outra.


Sim, claro e concordo com a sua observação. Eu postei aqui por não saber bem onde o fazer... seja como for achei estes videos interessantes. Alem disso podem haver muitas razões para a formação de tsunamis que não só por sismos. Desde meteorológicas a movimentações e deslizamentos de sedimentos marinhos. Obrigado!


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jan 2016 às 18:21)

BNO News @BNONews 54s54 seconds ago

*BREAKING: Strong 6.9-magnitude earthquake strikes off Mexico's coast, southwest of Tomatlan - tsunami warning center*


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jan 2016 às 18:22)

Magnitude    6.4
Region    OFF COAST OF JALISCO, MEXICO
Date time    2016-01-21 18:07:00.0 UTC
Location    18.94 N ; 106.96 W
Depth    10 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=483600

Edit: 6.9 according to USGS!

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/at00o1bebo#general_summary


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jan 2016 às 18:24)

luismeteo3 disse:


> BNO News @BNONews 54s54 seconds ago
> 
> *BREAKING: Strong 6.9-magnitude earthquake strikes off Mexico's coast, southwest of Tomatlan - tsunami warning center*


NWS Tsunami AlertsVerified account @NWS_NTWC 6m6 minutes ago

*Tsunami Info Stmt: M6.9 off the coast of Jalisco, Mexico 1007PST Jan 21: Tsunami NOT expected; CA,OR,WA,BC,and AK*


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jan 2016 às 10:59)

* Magnitude    M 7.1
Region    SOUTHERN ALASKA* 
Date time    2016-01-24 10:30:27.3 UTC
Location    59.83 N ; 153.58 W
Depth    100 km

http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=484047


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jan 2016 às 11:01)

* AN EARTHQUAKE WITH A PRELIMINARY MAGNITUDE OF 7.1 OCCURRED IN
    SOUTHERN ALASKA AT 1030 UTC ON SUNDAY JANUARY 24 2016.

  * BASED ON ALL AVAILABLE DATA... THERE IS NO TSUNAMI THREAT
    BECAUSE THE EARTHQUAKE IS LOCATED TOO DEEP INSIDE THE EARTH.

http://www.tsunami.gov/product.php?id=TIBPAC.20160124.1044.001


----------



## PedroMAR (25 Jan 2016 às 07:24)

Magnitude - 5.0
Região -  Estreito de Gibraltar
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=484267


----------



## nunessimoes (25 Jan 2016 às 07:50)

Já repararam na quantidade de sismos no estreito de Gibraltar nos últimos dias? 
Ainda por cima sismos superiores a 5.0. É normal?


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2016 às 08:25)

*Magnitude    4.7
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time    2016-01-25 05:54:05.0 UTC
Location    35.43 N ; 3.86 W
Depth    10 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    III Effects: Weakly Felt

http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=484258

*Magnitude    5.0
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time    2016-01-25 06:10:43.1 UTC
Location    35.58 N ; 3.98 W
Depth    12 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    VI Effects: Slightly Damaging

http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=484267


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2016 às 08:33)

*6.2
Region STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time 2016-01-25 04:22:02.1 UTC
Location 35.64 N ; 3.73 W
Depth 10 km
Macroseismic
Intensity V Effects: Strong Shaking

*5.3
Region STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time 2016-01-25 04:34:20.0 UTC
Location 35.65 N ; 3.85 W
Depth 10 km
Macroseismic
Intensity IV Effects: Largely Observed

4.2
Region STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
Date time 2016-01-25 05:03:47.7 UTC
Location 35.55 N ; 3.80 W
Depth 20 km
Macroseismic
Intensity III Effects: Weakly Felt

http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/latest.php?page=1&min_mag=n/a&max_mag=n/a&date=n/a&euromed=World

2.9
Region    WEST OF GIBRALTAR
Date time    2016-01-25 04:43:41.0 UTC
Location    36.35 N ; 9.23 W
Depth    16 km

*  4.6
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time    2016-01-25 05:03:52.6 UTC
Location    35.90 N ; 3.78 W
Depth    42 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    III Effects: Weakly Felt

http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/latest.php?page=1&min_mag=n/a&max_mag=n/a&date=n/a&euromed=World


----------



## Vince (25 Jan 2016 às 08:50)

O maior de 6.3 também foi sentido em Portugal.


*Un terremoto de 6,3 en el mar de Alborán sacude Andalucía y Melilla*
http://politica.elpais.com/politica/2016/01/25/actualidad/1453697500_397724.html







http://www.ign.es/ign/layoutIn/sismoListadoTerremotos.do?locale=es&zona=1&cantidad_dias=5















Houve um outro sismo a sul de São Vicente que também parece ter sido sentido.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2016 às 09:43)

* Magnitude    5.7
Region    NORTH OF HALMAHERA, INDONESIA *
Date time    2016-01-25 09:17:50.9 UTC
Location    3.22 N ; 128.38 E
Depth    60 km

http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=484322


----------



## Pek (25 Jan 2016 às 09:55)

Terremoto de Magnitud *6.3  *en el Mar de Alborán ampliamente sentido en las provincias de Málaga, Granada, Almería, Cádiz y Sevilla y las ciudades autónomas de Ceuta y Melilla
















Intensidades y poblaciones en que se ha sentido el terremoto:

http://www.ign.es/ign/head/sismoDetalleTerremotos30Spain.do?locale=es&evid=1362673

Terremoto y réplicas sentidas por la población:






Fases del terremoto:

http://www.ign.es/ign/none/sismoDetalleTerremotosFasesDat.do?locale=es&evid=1362673&zona=1


----------



## Pek (25 Jan 2016 às 09:57)

Al menos 15 heridos en Melilla:






http://politica.elpais.com/politica/2016/01/25/actualidad/1453697500_397724.html

Imágenes:


----------



## vamm (25 Jan 2016 às 12:38)

vamm disse:


> As notícias avançam que foi um sismo de 6,1 pelas 4:22h, o IPMA não mostra nada nesse valor à hora que referem, apenas 5,6.
> Só por acaso, esse grande sismo não está a causar mais sismos na costa algarvia? Notei que houve 2 desde as 4h e pico.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (25 Jan 2016 às 13:39)

Fica aqui o registo sísmico de hoje até ao momento do Sismometro de Évora (Universidade)


----------



## Pek (25 Jan 2016 às 13:46)

Intensidad del terremoto según las zonas en que se ha sentido:






Sigue habiendo réplicas sentidas en la zona con magnitud superior a 4.0


----------



## Orion (25 Jan 2016 às 14:11)

http://www.ocean-sci-discuss.net/12/673/2015/osd-12-673-2015.pdf


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2016 às 16:31)

*4.5
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time    2016-01-25 14:52:42.7 UTC
Location    35.68 N ; 3.72 W
Depth    10 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    IV Effects: Largely Observed
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=484400


----------



## nunessimoes (25 Jan 2016 às 16:57)

Mais um, grandes libertações de energia nessa zona


----------



## vamm (25 Jan 2016 às 17:14)

É impressionante a quantidade de réplicas que têm existido naquele local. São mesmo muitas!


----------



## lserpa (25 Jan 2016 às 17:26)

É normal que se repitam as réplicas. Foi um sismo de magnitude superior a 6, muita energia foi libertada, essa zona de fractura ambas as placas estão paralelas, logo até voltarem a encontrar um ponto de equilíbrio as réplicas irão se repetir e com o passar do tempo, diminuir de intensidade e frequência. O tempo será muito subjectivo... Poderá levar 2 dias, ou dois meses... O melhor é ver os relatos históricos dessa zona para melhor compreender o possível desenrolar da atividade. 
Por exemplo, na minha zona, após o terramoto de 1998, a atividade levou ANOS a normalizar...


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2016 às 19:01)

Magnitude    4.3
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR
Date time    2016-01-25 18:17:34.3 UTC
Location    35.47 N ; 3.85 W
Depth    20 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    *III Effects: Weakly Felt*
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=484431


----------



## Pek (25 Jan 2016 às 20:15)

Registro sísmico del sismómetro de Chimeneas (Granada)







Mapa de intensidades del terremoto del día 21 de enero frente al de hoy

Día 21 de enero:






Hoy:






Fuente: Instituto Andaluz de Geofísica


----------



## Pek (26 Jan 2016 às 14:19)




----------



## fablept (28 Jan 2016 às 01:16)

Já se falou várias vezes aqui no forum, que as ondas sísmicas poderão ter diferentes amplitudes (amplificadas) em certas zonas devido ao tipo de solo. Solos arenosos tem tendência de amplificar as ondas.

Esta imagem ilustra bem as diferenças registadas em diversos pontos da cidade Anchorage (Alasca) no sismo deste ano com magnitude 7.1. 






Fonte:
http://www.adn.com/article/20160125/71-quake-shook-different-parts-anchorage-very-different-ways


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jan 2016 às 19:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Fev 2016 às 20:11)

* Magnitude    6.1
Region    TAIWAN *
Date time    2016-02-05 19:57:27.1 UTC
Location    22.87 N ; 120.60 E
Depth    10 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    *F Effects: Felt*
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=486828


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Fev 2016 às 20:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> * Magnitude    6.1
> Region    TAIWAN *
> Date time    2016-02-05 19:57:27.1 UTC
> Location    22.87 N ; 120.60 E
> ...


* M6.7 * - 25km S of Yujing, Taiwan

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/at00o23bfs#general_region


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Fev 2016 às 20:42)

*BREAKING: Building partially collapses in Tainan City after Taiwan earthquake - Reuters*


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Fev 2016 às 20:53)

*Holly* @taispy
Earthquake we just had in Taiwan is no joke. Hope all are safe in Tainan: 1 retweet0 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Fev 2016 às 20:55)

*Russian Market* ‏@russian_market  2m2 minutes ago
Russian Market Retweeted suizou

It looks really bad.. #Taiwan #earthquake

Russian Market added,














*suizou* @suizou
台湾南部でM6.4の地震、ビル倒壊など被害甚大の模様。暗闇の中、懸命の救助続く http://bit.ly/23Odcc5
6 retweets0 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Fev 2016 às 21:12)

*Russian Market* ‏@russian_market  4m4 minutes ago
#Taiwan #earthquake














13 retweets2 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Fev 2016 às 21:21)

[URL='https://twitter.com/L0gg0l']*Gregor Peter* ‏@L0gg0l  2m2 minutes ago
BUILDINGS COLLAPSE IN TAINAN CITY, TAIWAN AFTER STRONG EARTHQUAKE -- WITNESSES


















8 retweets1 like
   [/URL]


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Fev 2016 às 21:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Fev 2016 às 21:39)

*Taiwan Formosa live news: *


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Fev 2016 às 21:42)

*People's Daily,China ‏@PDChina  7m7 minutes ago
#Taiwan #Earthquake: Power outages in many areas after a 6.7 magnitude quake hit #Kaohsiung, Sat. Rescue is ongoing

BREAKING: 16-story residential building collapsed in Taiwan after earthquake, hundreds feared trapped under rubble

*


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Fev 2016 às 22:03)

*suizou* ‏@suizou  3m3 minutes ago
台湾地震 一撃目でこれだけ崩れてると余震が来たらひとたまりもない。二次災害も懸念されますね。 http://bit.ly/20MqYth














1 retweet0 likes




*suizou* ‏@suizou  8m8 minutes ago
台湾地震 高層建物からの救助が続く台南 http://bit.ly/20MqeV4


















3 retweets1 like




*suizou* ‏@suizou  15m15 minutes ago
台湾地震 高雄・天后廟も崩落 http://bit.ly/20MpsY9










0 retweets0 likes


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Fev 2016 às 22:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Gregor Peter* ‏@L0gg0l  2m2 minutes ago
> BUILDINGS COLLAPSE IN TAINAN CITY, TAIWAN AFTER STRONG EARTHQUAKE -- WITNESSES
> 
> 
> ...


Que imagens impressionantes!


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Fev 2016 às 22:16)

Tiagolco disse:


> Que imagens impressionantes!


Sim. A Sky News fala em centenas de pessoas presas dentro dos edifícios colapsados...


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Fev 2016 às 22:19)

Muitas fotos aqui: https://twitter.com/suizou


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Fev 2016 às 22:21)

*suizou* ‏@suizou  3m3 minutes ago
直下型は怖い…台南ライ市長、軍の救援部隊とともに現地救助活動へ















0 retweets0 likes


----------



## Orion (5 Fev 2016 às 22:21)

_Shakemap_:






Mais informações:

http://www.cwb.gov.tw/V7e/earthquake/quake_index.htm


----------



## Orion (5 Fev 2016 às 22:48)

Emissão da Formosa TV:


----------



## Orion (5 Fev 2016 às 22:53)

TVBS em direto (imagem mais limpa):


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Fev 2016 às 08:33)

*suizou* ‏@suizou  8h8 hours ago
春節で人が少なかったのが幸いだけど、晦日に地震とは＞＜ 台南市は人口190万人、札幌より少し小さい規模。これ以上被害が広がりませんように。














221 retweets51 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Fev 2016 às 08:34)

*suizou* ‏@suizou  7m7 minutes ago
台湾南部地震 山間部での被害も徐々に明らかに http://bit.ly/20Nl8YA














1 retweet0 likes


----------



## Orion (6 Fev 2016 às 16:51)

*At least 14 people have been killed and more than 100 are missing after a 6.4-magnitude earthquake struck Taiwan, causing a number of buildings to collapse.*

http://news.sky.com/story/1636958/more-than-100-missing-after-deadly-taiwan-quake


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Fev 2016 às 10:58)

Earthquakes Tsunamis
&#8207;@NewEarthquake 
6.5 earthquake, 3km ESE of Andekantor, Indonesia. 2016-02-12 18:02:24 at epicenter (24m ago, depth 31km)


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2016 às 17:58)

Magnitude M 5.4
Region OKLAHOMA
Date time 2016-02-13 17:07:07.0 UTC
Location 36.60 N ; 98.60 W
Depth 10 km
Distances 454 km N of Dallas, United States / pop: 1,197,816 / local time: 11:07:07.0 2016-02-13
159 km NW of Oklahoma City, United States / pop: 579,999 / local time: 11:07:07.0 2016-02-13
24 km S of Alva, United States / pop: 4,945 / local time: 11:07:07.0 2016-02-1


----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2016 às 18:32)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Magnitude M 5.4
> Region OKLAHOMA
> Date time 2016-02-13 17:07:07.0 UTC
> Location 36.60 N ; 98.60 W
> ...



Se houve danos mandem a conta para as empresas de _fracking_.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Fev 2016 às 12:33)

*Vídeo amador filma queda de um penhasco*
 Um vídeo amador filmou a queda de um penhasco, perto da cidade de Christchurch, na Nova Zelândia, no passado domingo. O penhasco precipitou-se para o mar devido ao terramoto que atingiu os 5.7 graus na escala de Richter. http://24.sapo.pt/article/sapo24-bl...48775_video-amador-filma-queda-de-um-penhasco


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Fev 2016 às 20:07)

*6.2    AUCKLAND ISLANDS, N.Z. REGION*
Date time    2016-02-15 19:28:04.0 UTC
Location    49.07 S ; 164.46 E
Depth    10 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=488625

5.1
Region    SOUTHERN GREECE
Date time    2016-02-15 18:55:00.7 UTC
Location    37.58 N ; 21.70 E
Depth    5 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    V Effects: Strong Shaking
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=488619


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Fev 2016 às 21:08)

Nine News Australia &#8207;@9NewsAUS · 8s8 seconds ago 

A strong earthquake has struck south of New Zealand, with reports it was a 6.3 magnitude quake. #9News


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Fev 2016 às 22:14)

*China Xinhua News &#8207;@XHNews 2 hod.
BREAKING: Magnitude-5.2 Earthquake hits Zacharo Town along #Greece's west coast. Tremor felt at Athens' suburbs *


----------



## Orion (15 Fev 2016 às 22:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Nine News Australia &#8207;@9NewsAUS · 8s8 seconds ago
> 
> A strong earthquake has struck south of New Zealand, with reports it was a 6.3 magnitude quake. #9News














Foi 6.0:

http://www.geonet.org.nz/quakes/region/newzealand/2016p123815


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2016 às 17:57)

*Magnitude    5.1
Region    CENTRAL MID-ATLANTIC RIDGE*
Date time    2016-02-20 15:00:03.1 UTC
Location    4.57 N ; 32.80 W
Depth    33 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=489674


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2016 às 18:30)

*5.1* Central Mid-Atlantic Ridge 2016-02-20 16:48:25 UTC 10.0 km
*5.1* Central Mid-Atlantic Ridge 2016-02-20 14:59:58 UTC 10.0 km
*4.9* Central Mid-Atlantic Ridge 2016-02-20 13:58:17 UTC 10.0 km
* 4.8* Central Mid-Atlantic Ridge 2016-02-20 13:50:49 UTC 10.0 km
* 4.9* Central Mid-Atlantic Ridge 2016-02-20 13:42:15 UTC 10.0 km
*4.8* Central Mid-Atlantic Ridge 2016-02-20 12:48:06 UTC 10.0 km

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthqua...ue,"list":true,"settings":true,"help":false}}


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2016 às 18:37)

* Magnitude    5.9
Region    SOUTH OF AUSTRALIA *
Date time    2016-02-23 18:08:49.5 UTC
Location    63.08 S ; 145.05 E
Depth    30 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=490275


----------



## DaniFR (2 Mar 2016 às 13:38)

*Indonésia em alerta de tsunami após sismo de magnitude 8.1*

*Um sismo de magnitude 8.1 abalou a Indonésia. O abalo ter-se-á registado a dez quilómetros de profundidade.*

O forte sismo, de magnitude 8.1 na escala de Richter , atingiu esta quarta-feira a região zona ocidental da Indonésia, avançam várias agências internacionais acrescentando que foi, aliás, emitido um alerta de tsunami.

A agência France Press confirma o alerta de tsunami mas fala num abalo com gravidade de 7.8, citando um agência de informação local.

O alerta de tsunami foi ativado para Sumatra ocidental, Sumatra norte e Aceh, informou a agência meteorológica norte-americana USGS.

Até ao momento, não há informação de vítimas ou danos materiais.

[Notícia em atualização]

fonte


----------



## huguh (2 Mar 2016 às 13:40)

*Sismo de 7,9 a sudoeste da Indonésia. Foi emitido alerta de tsunami*

Forte sismo a sudoeste da Indonésia, noticiam várias agências internacionais. O terramoto terá atingido os 7,9 na escala de Richter e foi emitido um alerta de tsunami.





Um forte sismo ocorreu esta manhã a sudoeste da Indonésia, noticiam várias agências internacionais. O terramoto terá atingido os 7,9 na escala de Richter, segundo as últimas estimativas. A Agence France Presse fala num abalo com gravidade um pouco menor – 7,8 – mas confirma que foi emitido alerta, citando uma agência local.


----------



## fablept (2 Mar 2016 às 13:41)

Algumas boias confirmam a ocorrência de um pequeno tsunami

Tailândia





Java





Mas o PTWC não tem indicação sobre este tsunami ??
http://ptwc.weather.gov/


----------



## nunosr (2 Mar 2016 às 13:48)

No facebook da PTWC já confirmaram: 

"Mag 7.9 earthquake near Sumatra. Potential tsunami threat. See regional tsunami service providers in Indonesia, Australia, & India for more"

Aparentemente a 10km de profundidade..


----------



## james (2 Mar 2016 às 13:56)

Parece ser um abalo bastante forte...


----------



## fablept (2 Mar 2016 às 14:00)

Ao que parece gerou tsunami..


----------



## huguh (2 Mar 2016 às 14:21)

o sismo entretanto foi revisto para 7.8 e parece já não haver perigo de tsunami


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2016 às 14:49)

2016-03-02  12:50:56.6    1.74     S     93.82     E     540        mb    6.1    A    SOUTHWEST OF SUMATRA, INDONESIA    GSRC

2016-03-02  12:50:40.9    2.73     N     86.57     E     33        mb    6.1    A    NORTH INDIAN OCEAN    LDG

2016-03-02  12:50:16.2    1.14     N     93.75     E     25        mb    4.6    A    OFF W COAST OF NORTHERN SUMATRA    NEWS

http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/seismologist.php?view=1


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2016 às 15:18)

*Deaths reported after 7.8 quake strikes off Indonesia, tsunami warning issued*

A 7.8 magnitude earthquake has struck off the coast of Indonesia, killing an unconfirmed number of people. The country has issued a tsunami warning, the National Meteorological Agency reported.

The shallow quake led to multiple deaths, according to Indonesia's search and rescue agency.

https://www.rt.com/news/334279-quake-strikes-off-indonesia/


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2016 às 15:21)

*Magnitude    5.6
Region    SOUTHWEST OF SUMATRA, INDONESIA*
Date time    2016-03-02 15:12:12.9 UTC
Location    4.36 S ; 94.74 E
Depth    10 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=491877


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2016 às 15:26)

* *


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mar 2016 às 16:16)

*The Associated Press &#8207;@AP 44s44 seconds ago

BREAKING: Indonesia lifts tsunami warning issued after powerful offshore earthquake.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2016 às 22:11)

*Magnitude    5.3
Region    EAST TIMOR REGION*
Date time    2016-03-03 08:34:59.5 UTC
Location    9.57 S ; 125.19 E
Depth    60 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    *IV Effects: Largely Observed*
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=492033

*Magnitude    5.5
Region    EAST TIMOR REGION*
Date time    2016-03-03 08:36:32.8 UTC
Location    9.75 S ; 125.31 E
Depth    29 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    *F Effects: Felt*
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=492042


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2016 às 22:12)

*Magnitude    4.9
Region    STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR*
Date time    2016-03-03 11:36:27.3 UTC
Location    35.49 N ; 3.87 W
Depth    10 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    *V Effects: Strong Shaking*
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=492060


USGS mostra 5.0


*M5.0 - 49km N of Boudinar, Morocco*
2016-03-03 11:36:27 (UTC)
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/us10004ubk#general_region


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mar 2016 às 18:19)

*M6.4 - 82km S of Atka, Alaska*
2016-03-12 18:06:48 (UTC)
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/at00o3xubc#general_region


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mar 2016 às 22:02)

*Magnitude    6.4
Region    ANDREANOF ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN IS.*
Date time    2016-03-12 18:06:47.1 UTC
Location    51.69 N ; 173.88 W
Depth    *30 km*

http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=493929


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Mar 2016 às 12:07)

Earthquakes Tsunamis &#8207;@NewEarthquake · 13m13 minutes ago 

6.0 earthquake, 122km ENE of Codrington, Barbuda. 2016-03-19 07:26:32 at epicenter (24m ago, depth 25km).


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mar 2016 às 23:06)

*Magnitude    6.4
Region    NEAR EAST COAST OF KAMCHATKA*
Date time    2016-03-20 22:50:18.1 UTC
Location    54.37 N ; 162.85 E
Depth    15 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    *F Effects: Felt*
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=495634

*
USGS mostra 6.6.*

*M6.6 - 235km WSW of Nikol'skoye, Russia*
2016-03-20 22:50:21 (UTC)
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/pt16080052#general_region


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Abr 2016 às 20:51)

*Series of quakes rattle Alaska Peninsula Friday*

_No tsunami warning after 6.2, 6.4, 4.6, 3.9 magnitude quakes near Chigniks reported at 9:50 to 10:19 p.m. Friday evening._

According to the UAF Alaska Earthquake Center, a *6.2* magnitude quake was reported at a depth of 17.9 kilometers, 15 miles NE of Aniakchak at 9:00 p.m. sharp. Just four seconds later, a *6.4* magnitude quake in the same approximate location but at a depth of 93 kilometers was registered. At 10:00 p.m., a 4.6 magnitude quake shook at a shallower depth, followed by a 3.9 quake 20 minutes later.

http://kdlg.org/post/series-quakes-rattle-alaska-peninsula-friday


----------



## CptRena (3 Abr 2016 às 09:22)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Magnitude M 5.4
> Region OKLAHOMA
> Date time 2016-02-13 17:07:07.0 UTC
> Location 36.60 N ; 98.60 W
> ...





Orion disse:


> Se houve danos mandem a conta para as empresas de _fracking_.



*"Man-Made Earthquake Hotspot Revealed: Oklahoma*

*The chances of a damaging earthquake occurring in parts of Oklahoma and some neighboring states are just as likely as they are in temblor-heavy California, according to a report by the U.S. Geological Survey (USGS)."*

 Continuar a ler - www.livescience.com/54212-oklahoma-is-now-earthquake-hotspot.html


----------



## MSantos (3 Abr 2016 às 10:50)

> *Alerta de tsunami no Pacífico Sul após sismo de 7.2 no arquipélago de Vanuatu*
> 
> *Alerta de Tsunami no Pacífico Sul após um sismo com 7.2 de magnitude no arquipélago de Vanuatu. O aviso foi emitido pelo centro de alerta do Pacífico.*
> 
> ...



http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/mundo/20...l-apos-sismo-de-7.2-no-arquipelago-de-Vanuatu


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Abr 2016 às 10:54)

BNO News &#8207;@BNONews · 6m6 minutes ago 

BREAKING: 7.2-magnitude earthquake strikes the Vanuatu Islands


BNO News &#8207;@BNONews · 2m2 minutes ago 

BREAKING: Pacific Tsunami Warning Center issues tsunami alert for Vanuatu


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Abr 2016 às 14:52)

Um sismo de magnitude 6,6 foi registado, este domingo, no Afeganistão, tendo sido também sentido no vizinho Paquistão e na Índia.

Segundo o Centro Geológico dos Estados Unidos (USGS), que regista a actividade sísmica em todo o mundo, o sismo ocorreu às 10.28 horas (09.28 horas em Portugal continental) na fronteira entre o Afeganistão e o Tajiquistão, a 210 quilómetros de profundidade.

O abalo foi sentido nas capitais do Afeganistão (Cabul) e Paquistão (Islamabad), assim como na capital da Índia (Nova Deli) e em Caxemira, avançam testemunhas citadas pela agência Reuters.

Segundo a BBC, não há até ao momento registo de vítimas ou danos materiais.

Recorde-se que em Outubro do ano passado, um sismo de magnitude 7,5 na mesma região fez perto de 300 mortos.
http://economico.sapo.pt/noticias/s...ala-paquistao-india-e-afeganistao_246845.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Abr 2016 às 23:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Abr 2016 às 15:38)

*Magnitude    7.2
Region    MYANMAR*
Date time    2016-04-13 13:55:17.6 UTC
Location    23.12 N ; 94.89 E
Depth    131 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    *VI Effects: Slightly Damaging*
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=500458


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2016 às 13:48)

*zerohedge ‏@zerohedge  2m2 minutes ago
Major Earthquake Hits Japan, Strongest Since 2011*


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2016 às 13:49)

*MineForNothing ‏@minefornothing  2m2 minutes ago
NO TSUNAMI THREAT FROM JAPAN EARTHQUAKE, NHK SAYS*


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2016 às 13:50)

Magnitude 6.0
Region KYUSHU, JAPAN
Date time 2016-04-14 12:26:39.0 UTC
Location 32.39 N ; 131.25 E
Depth 10 km
Distances 
156 km SE of Fukuoka-shi, Japan / pop: 1,392,289 / local time: 21:26:39.0 2016-04-14 

56 km N of Miyazaki-shi, Japan / pop: 311,203 / local time: 21:26:39.0 2016-04-14 

35 km NW of Tsuma, Japan / pop: 34,318 / local time: 21:26:39.0 2016-04-14


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2016 às 14:24)

*Russian Market &#8207;@russian_market 2m2 minutes ago
SEVERAL BUILDINGS COLLAPSED #JAPAN

Russian Market &#8207;@russian_market 4m4 minutes ago
Reports of people trapped under buildings in Japan*


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2016 às 14:29)

*Russian Market ‏@russian_market  53s53 seconds ago
ANOTHER EARTHQUAKE IN JAPAN 6.2 KUMAMOTO*


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2016 às 14:30)

*Russian Market ‏@russian_market  30s31 seconds ago
Pray for Japan

 Russian Market ‏@russian_market  46s47 seconds ago
M5.4 EARTHQUAKE (the fifth one)*


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2016 às 14:37)

*Russian Market* ‏@russian_market  2m2 minutes ago
POWER CUTS REPORTED IN KUMAMOTO, JAPAN

 Russian Market Retweeted


*りゅーせー* ‏@BAD_BOY_Ryuzo  16m16 minutes ago
熊本城の石垣崩れたらしい






1,787 retweets601 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2016 às 14:42)

*zerohedge &#8207;@zerohedge 1m1 minute ago
JAPAN ISSUES EARLY WARNING QUAKE ALERT FOR KUMAMOTO: NHK

zerohedge &#8207;@zerohedge 2m2 minutes ago
AT LEAST 10 COLLAPSED HOUSES IN JAPAN EARTHQUAKE: NHK
JAPAN SDF SENDING CHOPPERS TO ASSESS QUAKE DAMAGE: YOMIURI*


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2016 às 14:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2016 às 15:04)

*Russian Market &#8207;@russian_market 24s24 seconds ago
16'000 BUILDINGS WITHOUT POWER IN JAPAN

Russian Market &#8207;@russian_market 1m1 minute ago
GAS LEAKS REPORTS, 12 CASUALTIES AFTER EARTHQUAKE IN JAPAN*


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2016 às 15:22)

@YokosoNews

*[Jpn Gov't 4/14 10p (JST)] No damages of surrounding nuclear plants is reported. #Kumamoto #Japan #Earthquake*


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2016 às 15:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2016 às 15:39)

*1 feared dead, 50 injured after 6.4 quake hits southwest Japan (PHOTOS, VIDEOS)*

_One person is feared dead after a 6.4 magnitude earthquake struck east of Kumamoto, Japan. Fifty others have been taken to local hospitals, according to Kyodo News.

The quake hit at 9:26 p.m. local time (12:26 GMT), eight kilometers (4.97 miles) from the city of Tamana. It had a depth of 10 kilometers (6.2 miles). 

The earthquake left behind damage to buildings, as well as a fire. 

Local police say they received reports that several people were trapped under collapsed houses, NHK reported. They also said that several traffic lights lost power after the quake._

https://www.rt.com/news/339600-japan-quake-strikes-kumamoto/


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2016 às 16:13)

*zerohedge ‏@zerohedge  5m5 minutes ago
STRONG AFTERSHOCK STRIKES JAPAN'S KUMAMOTO, NHK SAYS    Foi de 6.6! Isto não pára e está muito violento!*


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2016 às 16:14)

*Steven L Herman &#8207;@W7VOA now1 minute ago
Latest aftershock, M6.6, which is still vibrating in Kumamoto, is as strong as the initial quake. #VOAalert*


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2016 às 16:26)

A situação na cidade de Kumamoto deve ser muito complicada, pois a ultima réplica de M6.4 foi no centro da cidade apenas a 2Km de profundidade!


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2016 às 16:36)

*Japan Embassy CanadaVerified account ‏@JapaninCanada  6m6 minutes ago
Livestream of NHK News covering the Kumamoto earthquake, strongest earthquake since 2011 http://www3.nhk.or.jp/nhkworld/en/live/ …*


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2016 às 16:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2016 às 16:47)

*YUTAKA 新風会を応援 ‏@yutakatheblues  7m7 minutes ago
NO TSUMAMI ALERT NOW BUT NHK SAYS STAY AWAY FROM BEACH BECAUSE OF AFTERSHOCKS. #kyushu #kumamoto #Japan #earthquake*

*Sky News &#8207;@SkyNews now1 minute ago
As many as 19 houses have been destroyed by an earthquake in Japan, trapping a large number of residents*


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2016 às 17:57)

*ALERTA DE TSUNAMI AGORA!*


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2016 às 18:06)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *ALERTA DE TSUNAMI AGORA!*


Mais um sismo de M5.1... entretanto o alerta de tsunami foi retirado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Abr 2016 às 23:03)

*USGS is showing 6.6*


*M6.6 - 101km NW of Port-Olry, Vanuatu*
2016-04-14 21:50:30 (UTC)
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/at00o5n8ns#general


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2016 às 09:48)

*Death toll from strong earthquake in southern Japan rises to at least 9, hundreds more reported injured - Kyodo*
*
BBC
Deadly earthquake topples houses in southern Japan
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-36045140

Also
Japan times
http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/20...thquake-strikes-kumamoto-kyushu/#.VxAkGjGfnao
*


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2016 às 18:06)

*Russian Market &#8207;@russian_market 1 min
*7.1 MAG. EARTHQUAKE KYUSHU JAPAN :EMSC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2016 às 18:07)

*Russian Market &#8207;@russian_market 53 sek.
++ Terremoti: Giappone, allerta tsunami fino 1 metro ++

- 1m Tsunami alert for Japan*


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2016 às 18:14)

* Russian Market ‏@russian_market  2m2 minutes ago
*5.8 MAG. EARTHQUAKE 2KM ENE OF UTO JAPAN :USGS*


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2016 às 18:27)

*Russian Market ‏@russian_market  40s40 seconds ago
*JMA: TSUNAMI WARNING/ADIVSORY FOR KUMAMOTO LIFTED*


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2016 às 18:37)

*Gregor Peter &#8207;@L0gg0l 3m3 minutes ago
Kumamoto has a population of about 740,000. Quake hit in the middle of the night. Sadly, a lot of casualties can be expected #JapanQuake*


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2016 às 18:53)

*fuyuno sakura &#8207;@fuyunos 16m16 minutes ago
Partial power outage, gas leak, house collapse, elevator stop, Ryujin bridge fall, etc. in Kumamoto city are reported.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2016 às 19:12)

"The possibility of large tremors with intensities of up to 6-minus on the Japanese scale will remain for about a week. So please be prepared," said Gen Aoki, of the Japan Meteorological Agency.

Looks like a under estimate.

http://www3.nhk.or.jp/nhkworld/en/news/editors/3/20160415/index.html

Todays quake was 6+ on their scale.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2016 às 19:36)

USGS

5.7
2km NW of Ozu, Japan
2016-04-15 16:45:56 UTC10.0 km deep
5.8
2km ENE of Uto, Japan
2016-04-15 16:44:06 UTC10.0 km deep
7.0
1km WSW of Kumamoto-shi, Japan
2016-04-15 16:25:06 UTC10.0 km deep


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2016 às 19:50)

*Gregor Peter &#8207;@L0gg0l 3m3 minutes ago
Concerend about the stability of the numerous dams located on Kyushu Island following the quakes #JapanEarthquake*


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2016 às 19:53)

*Gregor Peter* ‏@L0gg0l  2m2 minutes ago
Kumamoto - Some fires are breaking out now -- witnesses (via @miyatomo827 ) #JapanQuake






1 retweet1 like


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Abr 2016 às 20:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Gregor Peter* ‏@L0gg0l  2m2 minutes ago
> Kumamoto - Some fires are breaking out now -- witnesses (via @miyatomo827 ) #JapanQuake
> 
> 
> ...


É simplesmente impressionante. Que pena...


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2016 às 20:26)

*Experts warning the possibility of epicenter near Mount Aso "catastrophic eruption"*
http://www.nikkan-gendai.com/articles/view/news/179541


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2016 às 20:32)

*Residents of Kumamoto Nishihara village in Japan being evacuated over fears a nearby dam may break - NHK*


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2016 às 20:33)

*BREAKING NEWS: Hundreds of injuries reported in new Japan quake, multiple deaths*


Multiple people have been killed and many are injured after the 7.3-magnitude earthquake near Kumamoto, Japanese broadcaster NHK reports. It provided no specific figures or details though an earlier survey by NHK found at least 300 injured. 
http://bnonews.com/news/index.php/news/id4115


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2016 às 20:56)

* (56 % chance)estimated fatalities between 1 thousand to 10 thousands !15 % chance of more than 10 thousand fatalities  *http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/us20005iis#pager

_hope the fatality number is wrong --_

6m6 minutes ago
*More updates: Violent shaking (MMI IX) in #Kumamoto. Fatality est. >1k; Economic Loss est. >$10b *#KumamotoEarthquake


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2016 às 21:29)

*InterFM897 Verified account @InterFM897

Ogiribata Dam in Nishihara Village, Kumamoto Pref collapses. (NHK)*


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Abr 2016 às 21:34)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *InterFM897 Verified account @InterFM897
> 
> Ogiribata Dam in Nishihara Village, Kumamoto Pref collapses. (NHK)*


Onde posso acompanhar melhor este assunto?


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2016 às 21:37)

Tiagolco disse:


> Onde posso acompanhar melhor este assunto?


Eu vou procurando aqui e ali... principalmente do twiter...


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2016 às 21:41)

*Jon Williams ‏@WilliamsJon  1m1 minute ago
NHK showing massive landslide after #KumamotoQuake. AT least 44o injured & 1 dead. *

2h2 hours ago
#NHK reported #*Kumamoto Citizen's #Hospital is likely to be collapsed d/t #EarthQuake. 
*
*Evacuation study of risk hospitalized patients in Kumamoto City Hospital building collapse*
_and _
*Overflowing water from the evacuation instructions dam embankment in Kumamoto Nishihara Village*
http://www3.nhk.or.jp/news/html/20160416/k10010482371000.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2016 às 21:42)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu vou procurando aqui e ali... principalmente do twiter...


https://twitter.com/InterFM897


----------



## Orion (15 Abr 2016 às 21:50)

Tiagolco disse:


> Onde posso acompanhar melhor este assunto?



Excluindo o Twitter que tem uma grande panóplia de informações:

http://www.jma.go.jp/en/quake/

http://www.jma.go.jp/en/tsunami/

http://www.japantimes.co.jp/


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2016 às 21:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2016 às 21:54)

4m4 minutes ago
*BreakingNews Following is reported: South-Aso bridge collapsed; massive widespread landslide at South-Aso Village #Kumamoto #earthquake*


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Abr 2016 às 21:57)

Número total de sismos em Kumamoto, só hoje:


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2016 às 22:01)

*Rekishi no Tabi ‏@RekishinoTabi  3m3 minutes ago
Kumamoto and neighboring areas were already reeling from the serious quake the previous night & ongoing aftershocks. All water is now cut.

   ‏@Thoton  25m25 minutes ago
 Retweeted ＮＨＫ 
Kumamoto waterworks bureau says water supply cut off in entire city, 300,000 homes affected.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2016 às 22:04)

3m3 minutes ago 
*Even Worse Getting. Villagers Urged To Evacuate After Quake Triggers Levee Break # Kumamoto overflowing water from the evacuation instructions dam embankment in Kumamoto Nishihara Village*


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2016 às 22:09)

According to NHK, water is spilling from a reservoir into the river in Nishihana Village and it's rising rapidly.

Residents have been ordered to evacuate.


http://www3.nhk.or.jp/nhkworld/en/live/


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2016 às 22:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2016 às 22:13)

*Deslizamento de terra brutal no video *


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Abr 2016 às 22:13)

As réplicas sucedem-se. A última foi há 12 minutos :


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2016 às 22:14)

12m12 minutes ago
*Japan Meteorological Agency says this #Kumamoto earthquake is as big as the Great Hanshin-Awaji earthquake of 1995.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2016 às 22:15)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Deslizamento de terra brutal no video *


*Rekishi no Tabi* ‏@RekishinoTabi  2m2 minutes ago
As it's now early morning, can see damage. Just saw on TV massive landslide, nearby collapsed apartment bldg outside of the city. #Kumamoto


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2016 às 22:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Imagens terríveis em directo!


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2016 às 22:21)

*Rekishi no Tabi ‏@RekishinoTabi  35s35 seconds ago
Landslide I tweeted about is in Minami Asomura. Another major aftershock M4.2 happened 7 min ago, but intensity not so big, but bad enough.*


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Abr 2016 às 22:21)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Imagens terríveis em directo!


É impressionante o deslizamento de terras!!


----------



## Gerofil (15 Abr 2016 às 22:22)

Off topic: Não é possível condensar a informação num número mais restrito de mensagens? O elevado número de mensagens perde-se a capacidade de síntese da informação.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2016 às 22:24)

Gerofil disse:


> Off topic: Não é possível condensar a informação num número mais restrito de mensagens? O elevado número de mensagens perde-se a capacidade de síntese da informação.


Eu percebo, mas não é fácil... está a começar o dia e as informações estão a vir em catadupa...


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Abr 2016 às 22:25)

Gerofil disse:


> Off topic: Não é possível condensar a informação num número mais restrito de mensagens? O elevado número de mensagens perde-se a capacidade de síntese da informação.


Como vamos atualizando a informação, é difícil acumular num só post...


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Abr 2016 às 22:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2016 às 22:29)

E viste no topo do deslizamento os blocos de apartamentos? Estão quase a vir a baixo!


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2016 às 22:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2016 às 22:56)

*Muitas casas subterradas pelo deslizamento no live feed agora!*


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2016 às 22:58)

*NHK reporting a 500 bed hospital has been totally "demolished". 

So many pictures of buildings that have completely collapsed to the ground.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2016 às 23:00)

*Robert Ward*‏@RobertAlanWard
#KumamotoEarthquake #Japan - road rupture from 2nd big quake in Kyushu, this time in #Aso




















2:47 PM - 15 Apr 2016


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2016 às 23:01)

*andoogle*‏@andoogle
Some screenshots of landslide in #Kumamoto after M 7.1 strong #earthquake hit #Japan
















3:00 PM - 15 Apr 2016
0 retweets0 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2016 às 23:21)

*Rekishi no Tabi ‏@RekishinoTabi  2m2 minutes ago
new strong quake just hit, M5.4, intensity of 5 in Oita, more shaking in Kumamoto, Yamaguchi, Fukuoka, Ehime*


----------



## lserpa (15 Abr 2016 às 23:25)

https://www.youtube.com/embed/jFJjcRYBf-A


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2016 às 23:27)

*Sismos em tempo real!*


----------



## lserpa (15 Abr 2016 às 23:30)

After shocks


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Abr 2016 às 23:34)

Kumamoto continua a ser afetada por réplicas:




Fonte


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Abr 2016 às 23:42)

2016-04-15 22:23:53.9 15min ago 32.76 N 130.69 E 2 *4.8* KYUSHU, JAPAN
2016-04-15 22:11:39.9 27min ago 33.25 N 131.39 E 10 *4.9* KYUSHU, JAPAN


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Abr 2016 às 00:05)

*Authorities warning of strong probability of another 7.0 in coming hours and days.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Abr 2016 às 08:32)

* The 2016 Kumamoto Earthquake -Portal-*
http://www.jma.go.jp/jma/en/2016_Kumamoto_Earthquake/2016_Kumamoto_Earthquake.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Abr 2016 às 08:37)

*Rekishi no Tabi ‏@RekishinoTabi  14m14 minutes ago
16 dead so far in 2nd #Kumamoto quake. :'(  If quake happened in country w/ less quake-proofing, death toll would be unimaginable.

 Rekishi no Tabi ‏@RekishinoTabi  6h6 hours ago
Very heavy rain is forecasted to fall in Kumamoto tonight through tomorrow. This could accentuate the threat of landslides.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Abr 2016 às 09:18)

Japan earthquake, April 14, 2016
33m
Japan Meteorological Agency says 252 quakes occurred between Thursday evening and Saturday morning, 2nd highest number of quakes since 1995 - Japan Times

https://twitter.com/japantimes
http://www.breakingnews.com/


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Abr 2016 às 09:20)

[youtube]


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Abr 2016 às 10:04)

*Japan quake breaches the historic walls of 400-year old Kumamoto Castle*
http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/ea...istoric-walls-of-400-year-old-kumamoto-castle


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Abr 2016 às 11:15)

VIDEO & PICS: 29 killed, More than 1500 Injured in 2 Deadly Quake in Japan
[/b]http://en.alalam.ir/news/1808796


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Abr 2016 às 11:59)

*CCTVNEWS &#8207;@cctvnews · 5m5 minutes ago 

#UPDATE on Japan’s quakes since Thurs:
-34 people killed
-2,000 injured 
-92,000 evacuated 
-Quakes continue rattling surrounding regions*


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Abr 2016 às 12:46)

*M7.3 Kumamoto quake on same scale as 1995 Great Hanshin Earthquake: expert* 

The April 16 "main shock" earthquake that hit Kumamoto Prefecture and nearby areas was on par with the deadly 1995 Great Hanshin Earthquake and, according to a University of Tokyo professor, was around 16 times more energetic than a powerful foreshock that struck the area on April 14. ... http://mainichi.jp/english/articles/20160416/p2a/00m/0na/037000c


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Abr 2016 às 12:47)

View image on Twitter






 Follow


Jascha Polet ‎@CPPGeophysics


Landslide that destroyed bridge after Kumamoto earthquakehttp://www.asahi.com/articles/photo/AS20160416000616.html …

4:31 AM - 16 Apr 2016

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet?in_reply_to=721179283599679493


 127127 Retweets


 4444 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Abr 2016 às 19:05)

*Página importante com muitos videos e dados do terreno: http://www3.nhk.or.jp/news/liveblog/kumamoto/index.html#detail1043*


----------



## fablept (17 Abr 2016 às 01:47)

Sismo *7.4* Equador.






Estamos definitivamente numa época alta de sismicidade. Nas últimas semanas tem ocorrido inúmeros sismos >6.

As placas tectónicas formam um todo, mas perceber o que é que provoca este súbito aumento de sismicidade em partes opostas do globo é um verdadeiro mistério.

Às vezes penso que os cientistas deviam passar mais tempo a olhar para baixo do que para o céu (espaço). Há uma divergência descomunal entre os orçamentos do "espaço" e da sismologia, A sismicidade provoca centenas/milhares de mortos anualmente, biliões de prejuízos, e quando ouço falar que algumas agências não tem fundos para poder melhorar as suas infraestruturas, fazer estudos, etc..é simplesmente incompreensível.


----------



## camrov8 (17 Abr 2016 às 02:17)

fablept disse:


> Sismo *7.4* Equador.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Não acho o mesmo, a ciência deve estar desligada de factores económicos, muita coisa útil hoje foi obtida por trabalhos muitas vezes vistos como inuteis nos seus tempos. E acho não  que a sismologia seja subfinanciada e é dificil estudar pois possui macro e micro escalas o que torna a coisa difícil de estudar


----------



## fablept (17 Abr 2016 às 05:24)

Quando falei em biliões, foi no sentido do grande impacto que sismo tem em residências, escolas, hospitais..infraestruturas básicas. Mas dúvidas que um dos factores pelo qual há um grande investimento na meteorologia (apenas exemplificando), é económico? A meteorologia tem grande impacto na economia..

Concordo que não é fácil estudar sismologia pois a escala é enorme, desde as placas tectônicas, falhas, localização, tempo, etc..mas pelo que vejo a sismologia é subfinanciada, dou dois exemplos:

A USGS tinha até pouco tempo um programa que permitia aos norte americanos terem um acelerometro nas suas casa, a ideia é muito boa, pois em caso de um sismo, consegue se perceber efeitos de amplificação (ex), mas cortaram os fundos e o programa não aceita novos participantes.
O CVARG já disse publicamente que a sua rede sísmica é limitada, tanto para monitorização sísmica como vulcânica, mas não há apoios para mais.

Sabes qual foi uma das grandes inovações em sismologia nas últimas décadas? O GPS, permite estudar os movimentos das placas, mas uma estação GPS com a precisão milimétrica necessária tem um preço muito elevado e o resultado está à vista, uma estação aqui outra ali, ficando um buraco enorme entre as duas.

Claro que podemos dizer que deveríamos ter mais radares meteorológicos, pronto no geral e em Portugal a ciência é sub financiada. Mas sobre a minha revolta com o espaço e a sismologia, é que a NASA tem um budget de quase 20 biliões e a USGS (não é só sismologia) tem 1 bilião. Não duvido no enorme contributo que a NASA tem para a ciência, mas acho que momento há outras prioridades, resolver aquilo que nos afecta pessoalmente, seja em sismologia, saúde, etc.

Não estou ligado de forma alguma à ciência, provavelmente alguém ligado a essa área tenha outra maneira de ver as coisas..


----------



## Gerofil (17 Abr 2016 às 17:33)

*Mais de 230 mortos no sismo no Equador *

EuroNews PT


----------



## fablept (19 Abr 2016 às 13:32)

Imagens da ruptura da falha (do tipo _Strike Slip_) que deu origem ao sismo 7.1 no Japão. A ruptura teve quase 2 metros..


----------



## DaniFR (28 Abr 2016 às 22:25)

*Sismo e alerta de tsunami no arquipélago de Vanuatu*

*RTP* 28 Abr, 2016, 21:42  | Mundo

*O arquipélago de Vanuatu, no oceano Pacífico, foi sacudido por um sismo de grau 7 na escala de Richter.*
O sismo ocorreu às 19h33 GMT, segundo o Instituto Americano de Estudos Geológicos, citado pela Agência France Presse.

O epicentro situou-se a uma profundidade de 10 quilómetros, segundo o Centro de Alerta de Tsunamis do Pacífico, que alertou: "Podem produzir-se vagas perigosas de tsunamis num raio de 300 quilómetros a partir do epicentro, na costa de Vanuatu".


----------



## Orion (29 Abr 2016 às 01:44)




----------



## Pek (12 Mai 2016 às 13:34)

Varios terremotos en el entorno pirenaico entre ayer y hoy. Os dejo las fases del catálogo sísmico del más potente:

http://www.ign.es/ign/none/sismoDetalleTerremotosFasesDat.do?locale=es&evid=ign2016jgef&zona=1

Estos terremotos han provocado diversas avalanchas de nieve en la cordillera pirenaica, una de ellas captada fantásticamente por esta webcam en el límite entre la provincia de Huesca y los Altos Pirineos


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mai 2016 às 11:40)

*Earthquake Report* ‏@ShakingEarth  2h2 hours ago
Extremely #dangerous shallow #earthquake (#aftershock) below Ecuador - http://wp.me/p1bAUO-Lda









*Earthquake Report* ‏@ShakingEarth  2h2 hours ago
Earthquake ! M 6.5 NEAR COAST OF ECUADOR http://dlvr.it/LLCHRk


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mai 2016 às 18:08)

*Magnitude    6.6
Region    NEAR COAST OF ECUADOR*
Date time    2016-05-18 16:46:41.9 UTC
Location    0.36 N ; 79.67 W
Depth    10 km

http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=507240

Novo sismo!


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mai 2016 às 18:09)

AN EARTHQUAKE HAS OCCURRED WITH THESE PRELIMINARY PARAMETERS

   ORIGIN TIME - 0647 AM HST 18 MAY 2016
   COORDINATES -  0.2 NORTH   79.7 WEST
   LOCATION    - NEAR THE COAST OF ECUADOR
   MAGNITUDE   - 6.8  MOMENT

EVALUATION

 BASED ON ALL AVAILABLE DATA A DESTRUCTIVE PACIFIC-WIDE TSUNAMI IS
 NOT EXPECTED AND THERE IS NO TSUNAMI THREAT TO HAWAII. REPEAT. A
 DESTRUCTIVE PACIFIC-WIDE TSUNAMI IS NOT EXPECTED AND THERE IS NO
 TSUNAMI THREAT TO HAWAII.

http://ptwc.weather.gov/ptwc/text.php?id=hawaii.TIBHWX.2016.05.18.1653


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mai 2016 às 18:09)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Magnitude    6.6
> Region    NEAR COAST OF ECUADOR*
> Date time    2016-05-18 16:46:41.9 UTC
> Location    0.36 N ; 79.67 W
> ...


USGS UPGRADED:

*M6.8 - 29km WSW of Rosa Zarate, Ecuador*

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/at00o7dt9x#general


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mai 2016 às 18:20)

*Earthquake Report* ‏@ShakingEarth  6m6 minutes ago
Dangerous #earthquake(s)/aftershocks below #Ecuador - http://wp.me/p1bAUO-Lda





1 retweet0 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mai 2016 às 18:22)

*EMSC upgraded to 6.9*


*Magnitude    6.9
Region    NEAR COAST OF ECUADOR*
Date time    2016-05-18 16:46:43.5 UTC
Location    0.43 N ; 79.69 W
Depth    30 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    VI Effects: Slightly Damaging

http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=507240


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mai 2016 às 19:48)

*Magnitude    6.1
Region    NORTHERN TERRITORY, AUSTRALIA*
Date time    2016-05-20 18:14:02.8 UTC
Location    25.71 S ; 129.66 E
Depth    2 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=507606

*Edit: Downgraded to 5.9*

*Magnitude 6.2 quake hits central Australia at 10km depth – USGS*


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Mai 2016 às 10:10)

*Magnitude    ML 5.6
Region    CRETE, GREECE*
Date time    2016-05-25 08:36:13.2 UTC
Location    34.84 N ; 26.31 E
Depth    2 km
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=508496


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Mai 2016 às 12:57)

Magnitude    *7.2*
Region    *SOUTH SANDWICH ISLANDS REGION*
Date time    2016-05-28 09:47:01.2 UTC
Location    56.27 S ; 27.05 W
Depth    90 km

http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=509072


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Mai 2016 às 12:33)

*zerohedge ‏@zerohedge  3 hHá 3 horas
FEMA Preparing For Magnitude 9.0 Cascadia Subduction Zone Earthquake, Tsunami*


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jun 2016 às 16:33)

Caltech Quake @CaltechQuake
*More than 350 aftershocks recorded so far to the #BorregoSprings #Earthquake, mainshock depth revised to approx. 7.5mi (12km)*


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jun 2016 às 14:12)

People's Daily,China &#8207;@PDChina · now8 seconds ago 

Magnitude 6.7 quake jolted border close to NW #China's #Xinjiang on June 26: CENC


----------



## Orion (1 Ago 2016 às 18:35)

*Australia's tectonic speed leaves cartographers behind*

http://uk.reuters.com/article/us-australia-maps-idUKKCN10C1GM

Isto, claro, relaciona-se com a vizinha Nova Zelândia:

*Alpine Fault moves more than any other known land fault in the world *

http://www.stuff.co.nz/science/7764...-than-any-other-known-land-fault-in-the-world

*Team to investigate possible Alpine Fault 'mega' earthquake*

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=11682565



> The Alpine Fault along the South Island usually causes a severe earthquake every 300 years and the last one happened in 1717.
> 
> A shake could be as severe as magnitude 8.0, so the civil defence and emergency management ministry has given $490,000 to a team of scientists and emergency response experts to create a plan about what to do should the big one strike and investigate further, according to Marlborough District Council documents made public this week.



Já há alguns anos que se espera um terramoto massivo na ilha sul da NZ. A 'capital' da ilha sul, Christchurch, foi afetada por um sismo de 6.3 em 2011 e por outro de 5.7 em fevereiro deste ano. Há zonas que ainda não recuperaram.


---

*Bangladesh could be hit by a 9.0 magnitude MEGAQUAKE: Huge collision of tectonic plates puts 140 million people at risk*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...-tectonic-plates-140-million-people-risk.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2016 às 08:56)

*Giant Chunks of Earth's Mantle are Falling Off Creating Quakes-*-

The southeastern United States has been hit by a series of strange unexplained quakes - most recently, the 2011 magnitude-5.8 earthquake near Mineral, Virginia that shook the nation's capital.

Researchers have been baffled, believing the areas should be relatively quiet in terms of seismic activity, as it is located in the interior of the North American Plate, far away from plate boundaries where earthquakes usually occur. 

*Now, they believe the quakes could be caused by pieces of the Earth's mantle breaking off and sinking into the planet.*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...kes-southeastern-coming-warn-researchers.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2016 às 08:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2016 às 08:35)

Russian Market Retweeted


*Tgr Rai Marche* ‏@TgrMarche  2 hHá 2 horas
#terremoto #marche #pescaradeltronto






44 retweets7 likes

 Russian Market Retweeted


*Father Kevin Cusick* ‏@MCITLFrAphorism  4 hHá 4 horas
Praying for #Italy #Amatrice #earthquake #terremoto





395 retweets204 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2016 às 08:35)

*Russian Market* ‏@russian_market  14 minHá 14 minutos
AT LEAST 21 REPORTED DEAD IN ITALY EARTHQUAKE: SKY TG24


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2016 às 08:47)

Espera-se que o numero de mortos seja elevado. Metade da cidade de Amatrice desapareceu, muitas pessoas debaixo de escombros e desaparecidas!


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2016 às 08:53)

Corriere della Sera 

6.0 earthquake devastated central Italy. Initial temporary count: 21 dead, over 100 missing. 
The mayor of Amatrice: "There is nothing left"

Pictures (Corriere)
http://www.corriere.it/foto-gallery...me-dca15e52-69ac-11e6-a553-980eec993d0e.shtml



The mayor of Accumoli in tears on live TV: "There are people inside the rubble, we are unarmed "


----------



## fablept (24 Ago 2016 às 09:19)

O sismo foi mesmo superficial, 4km de profundidade..já provocou mais de 80 réplicas, incluindo dois sismos de magnitude 5





"Beach Ball" do sismo, indicando que ocorreu numa falha normal.

@EMSC


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2016 às 09:24)

*Live 6. 2 Earthquake hits central italy city of perugia*

**


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2016 às 10:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2016 às 12:06)

*Russian Market* ‏@russian_market  22m22 minutes ago
*M6.8 EARTHQUAKE IN MYANMAR*


----------



## Agreste (24 Ago 2016 às 13:09)

sismo superficial... e àquela hora estava toda a gente a dormir. 
Dos sismos mais temíveis.


----------



## Agreste (24 Ago 2016 às 13:10)

muitas habitações com barrotes de madeira, zona rural. 
Situação complicada.


----------



## lserpa (24 Ago 2016 às 14:16)

Este sismo faz-me lembrar o de 1998 aqui na minha zona, foi igualmente superficial e a magnitude ligeiramente inferior.
Os factores que potênciaram tal destruição, foi acima de tudo a orografia e a fraca alvenaria.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Ago 2016 às 14:28)

Agreste disse:


> muitas habitações com barrotes de madeira, zona rural.
> Situação complicada.





lserpa disse:


> Este sismo faz-me lembrar o de 1998 aqui na minha zona, foi igualmente superficial e a magnitude ligeiramente inferior.
> Os factores que potênciaram tal destruição, foi acima de tudo a orografia e a fraca alvenaria.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Em algumas das imagens que vi as casas desmoronadas surgem pedras de corte tipicamente romano, ou seja, foram aproveitados materiais de construções romanas na edificação dessas casas... Podemos calcular a antiguidade destas construções e adivinhar a capacidade de sustentação perante um sismo desta magnitude...
Infelizmente no nosso país, em zonas históricas, este tipo de construção é a habitual. Imaginem o que iria suceder caso houvesse um sismo forte a muito forte nalguma região de Portugal Continental...


----------



## james (24 Ago 2016 às 14:37)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Em algumas das imagens que vi as casas desmoronadas surgem pedras de corte tipicamente romano, ou seja, foram aproveitados materiais de construções romanas na edificação dessas casas... Podemos calcular a antiguidade destas construções e adivinhar a capacidade de sustentação perante um sismo desta magnitude...
> Infelizmente no nosso país, em zonas históricas, este tipo de construção é a habitual. Imaginem o que iria suceder caso houvesse um sismo forte a muito forte nalguma região de Portugal Continental...




Já houve e foi devastador, o de 1755. 
Mas outros também tiveram grande destruição como o de 1909 em Benavente e outro no Século XVI.


----------



## lserpa (24 Ago 2016 às 15:05)

Creio que um sismo de magnitude 5.0, a pouca profundidade, duração superior a 20 seg. e um epicentro a menos de 5km de um centro histórico de qualquer cidade do país, já fará estragos bastante perceptíveis ... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Ago 2016 às 15:51)

james disse:


> Já houve e foi devastador, o de 1755.



Concordo @james, mas a catástrofe de 1755, para além dos factores naturais (Terremoto e Maremoto), foi ampliada pelos incêndios (no caso de Lisboa) e pela cultura de então (o refugio dos crentes nas igrejas para dar um exemplo). Ahhh e historicamente tem havido sismos devastadores no continente praticamente de 200 em 200 anos, podendo-se destacar os de 1321, 1531 e 1755 (bendita Wikipédia )
O que me preocupa actualmente, é que se sucede alguma sismo de intensidade VIII ou superior, grande parte das edificações antigas irão ter grandes problemas ou ficarão todas no chão. Arrisco a dizer que, com todas as "negociatas da construção", mesmo aqueles edifícios que presumivelmente deviam aguentar abalos significativos irão cair como peças de dominó. Recordo recentemente o sismo em Taiwan no inicio deste ano e o que aconteceu aos edifícios que não respeitaram as normas de segurança...


----------



## Paelagius (24 Ago 2016 às 16:00)

Agreste disse:


> sismo superficial... e àquela hora estava toda a gente a dormir.
> Dos sismos mais temíveis.



Um pesadelo! Já não consigo ver as notícias depois das buscas por duas crianças que deixaram de se fazer ouvir.

Os meus amigos já me responderam de Abruzzo e Chieti. Contaram-me que foi um grande susto e passaram a noite de pijama vestido na rua.


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Ago 2016 às 16:11)

http://rr.sapo.pt/especial/62034/am...ma_cidade_arrasada_vista_do_ar?utm_source=rss

INTERACTIVO
*Amatrice antes e depois. Uma cidade arrasada vista do ar*
24 ago, 2016 - 13:27

Imagens mostram uma cidade arrasada pelo sismo desta quarta-feira. Amatrice era considerada uma das mais bonitas cidades históricas de Itália. Muito do património da cidade das 100 igrejas pode ter desaparecido.

Amatrice foi eleita, em 2015, como uma das mais bonitas cidades históricas de Itália. Esta madrugada foi arrasada por um sismo de magnitude 6.2 que matou pelo menos 39 pessoas (a maioria nesta cidade e em Accumoli, Pescara del Tronto e Arquata del Tronto).

"Três quatros da cidade já não existem", disse o presidente da Câmara de Amatrici, Stefano Petrucci. As autoridades calculam que 2.500 pessoas ficaram desalojadas em toda a comunidade, que inclui ainda 17 aldeias.





Outra imagem aérea disponibilizada pelos bombeiros italianos

Veja a cidade em 360º no site do Turismo de Amatrice


Um parque natural e a cidade das 100 igrejas

Amatrice é um dos pontos de entrada do Parque Nacional de San Grasso e Monti della Laga (tem mais de 2 mil quilómetros quadrados e abrange cinco províncias). Um dos destaques turísticos da cidade eram as suas 100 igrejas.

O hospital de Amatrice está também entre os edifícios que foram severamente danificados. Os pacientes tiveram de ser levados para as ruas. E a destruição é geral.

"O objectivo agora é salvar tantas vidas quanto possível. Há vozes debaixo dos escombros, temos de salvar essas pessoas", disse o presidente da câmara aos jornalistas.


Epicentro pouco profundo, mais estragos

O Serviço Geológico dos Estados Unidos mediu um sismo de magnitude 6.2 com epicentro próximo da cidade de Norcia, na região de Umbria, enquanto o italiano Instituto Nacional de Geofísica e Vulcanologia registou 6.0 e põe o epicentro mais a sul, próximo das cidades de Accumoli e Amatrice.

Os estragos serão maiores porque o epicentro foi relativamente pouco profundo, a apenas quatro quilómetros abaixo da superfície.

Foram registadas 60 réplicas nas quatro horas seguintes ao sismo inicial, a mais forte com magnitude de 5.5.

Itália está sobre duas falhas geológicas e é um dos países sismicamente mais activos da Europa.

O último grande terramoto a atingir o país foi em 2009, na cidade de L'Aquila. Morreram mais de 300 pessoas.





Sobrevivente em Amatrice descreve centro da cidade transformado em escombros




Sismo em Itália. Há dezenas de mortos e inúmeras pessoas debaixo dos escombros




Papa “profundamente triste” cancela catequese para falar às vítimas do sismo


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Ago 2016 às 18:37)

*Russian Market* ‏@russian_market  2m2 minutes ago
Italian earthquake death toll rises to 120 with 100 still trapped under the rubble as rescuers searching for

4 retweets1 like


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Ago 2016 às 23:09)

Os sismos, para mim, é o fenómeno da natureza mais assustador, nunca se sabe quando, onde irá acontecer, só tenho uma certeza que vivo numa região sísmica e estou sujeito a estes fenómenos, mas normalmente, nós todos no geral não pensamos muito nisto, só quando vemos imagens de outros países é que vem sempre à baila que Lisboa e o Algarve estão sujeitas a isto. 

Um sismo como o de 1755 a afectar Lisboa e o Algarve será sempre uma catástrofe, temos cidades com os centros históricos completamente abandonados, se a construção mais moderna não resistir a um sismo forte então teremos uma verdadeira catástrofe em Portugal. Será que Portugal estará preparado para um grande sismo? Se na matéria dos incêndios chega a ser caótico a má organização de todos os meios de combate quanto mais com uma calamidade destas. 

O número de mortos já vai em 124.


----------



## Agreste (24 Ago 2016 às 23:36)

pensei que fosse uma daquelas pequenas cidades ou vilas cartão postal de itália... mas há construção nova que resistiu. Nem tudo foi mau.

Itália tem problemas com a construção e isso é visível nos vários sismos que vão tendo.


----------



## Agreste (24 Ago 2016 às 23:39)

sismos superficiais devastadores no nosso território que estejam documentados só o de benavente... penso que todos os outros sendo poderosos são fora do território e em zonas de falha.


----------



## lserpa (24 Ago 2016 às 23:44)

Agreste disse:


> sismos superficiais devastadores no nosso território que estejam documentados só o de benavente... penso que todos os outros sendo poderosos são fora do território e em zonas de falha.


Pois, nos Açores o último grande sismo foi superficial e atingiu uma magnitude ligeiramente inferior à deste em Itália... E nos Açores infelizmente não são nada incomuns... São até comuns demais...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (25 Ago 2016 às 00:01)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Um sismo como o de 1755 a afectar Lisboa e o Algarve será sempre uma catástrofe, temos cidades com os centros históricos completamente abandonados, se a construção mais moderna não resistir a um sismo forte então teremos uma verdadeira catástrofe em Portugal. Será que Portugal estará preparado para um grande sismo? Se na matéria dos incêndios chega a ser caótico a má organização de todos os meios de combate quanto mais com uma calamidade destas.



Preparado? Não. Nenhum país está por mais que aparente. Em megacidades com muita gente e poucas vias de comunicação (S. Francisco, Los Angeles...) o cenário pode ser quase apocalíptico.

PT tem mais de metade da população no litoral sendo por isso bastante provável que um forte sismo como o de 1755 (ondas incluídas) enviasse o país para o 3º mundo durante várias décadas. Melhor sorte teriam as ilhas devido à sua orografia e distância mas o seu destino também estaria ligado ao do continente.

As simulações são treta. Geralmente a realidade é muito pior.


----------



## Agreste (25 Ago 2016 às 08:47)

ver os outros e aprender...

o sismo em itália.

faltam alicates para cortar o ferro das vigas e macacos hidráulicos para levantar paredes. Será que temos desse material armazenado no exército ou numa câmara municipal como a de lisboa que é a cidade mais densamente povoada?


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Ago 2016 às 10:07)

Orion disse:


> Preparado? Não. Nenhum país está por mais que aparente. Em megacidades com muita gente e poucas vias de comunicação (S. Francisco, Los Angeles...) o cenário pode ser quase apocalíptico.
> 
> PT tem mais de metade da população no litoral sendo por isso bastante provável que um forte sismo como o de 1755 (ondas incluídas) enviasse o país para o 3º mundo durante várias décadas. Melhor sorte teriam as ilhas devido à sua orografia e distância mas o seu destino também estaria ligado ao do continente.
> 
> As simulações são treta. Geralmente a realidade é muito pior.



Concordo com as suas afirmações @Orion.
Infelizmente Portugal não há nenhuma cultura de prevenção ou de contenção, tal como é patente na questão dos incêndios. E, no caso dos sismos, estamos pura a simplesmente dependentes da resposta da Protecção Civil, pois duvido sinceramente que haja mais de 2% da população do Continente (nos Açores não acontece isso) que tenha conhecimentos básicos de sobrevivência a uma calamidade deste género...
Quanto aos países preparados para os sismos, recordo-me do caso do Kobe no Japão. Apesar de estarem a anos-luz de Portugal, em todos os termos de prevenção, contenção e resposta aos sismos, o sismo em 1995 dada a sua magnitude e as suas características (com movimentos horizontais) levaram à perda estrutural de cerca de 400.000 edifícios e de inúmeras infra-estruturas... Para além das perdas humanas (mais de 6.400 pessoas), este sismo provocou perdas de 2,5 % do PIB japonês. Tendo em conta as regras de construção e a tecnologia nipónica comparativamente com a realidade portuguesa, podemos tirar as nossas próprias conclusões...
É verdade que o epicentro foi a 20 kms da cidade de Kobe e os sismos mais devastadores em Portugal ocorrem normalmente a SW de Sagres na confluência entre as placas africana e euroasiática, mas recordo que há várias falhas em Portugal Continental, inclusive uma bem junto a Lisboa, no Vale Inferior do Tejo, a qual foi responsável pelo sismo de Benavente em 1909.


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Ago 2016 às 10:21)

Agreste disse:


> ver os outros e apreender...
> 
> o sismo em itália.
> 
> faltam alicates para cortar o ferro das vigas e macacos hidráulicos para levantar paredes. Será que temos desse material armazenado no exército ou numa câmara municipal como a de lisboa que é a cidade mais densamente povoada?



Exército, creio que só na parte de engenharia; Câmaras Municipais, só aquelas em que haja dinheiro ou uma Protecção Civil activa... Creio que deviam ser os corpos de bombeiros apetrechados com esses equipamentos, mas também sabemos que os bombeiros andam meses a fio à espera dos apoios estatais, quanto mais terem dinheiro para equipamentos desse género... 
Por cá só nos lembra-nos de Santa Bárbara quando troveja.


----------



## Paelagius (25 Ago 2016 às 10:56)

A terra não pára de tremer. As réplicas sucedem-se. Desde a meia-noite, registaram-se mais de 60 de magnitude 2 ou superior: a mais forte terá sido de 4.5 pelas 5:15 da manhã com epicentro entre Accumoli e Arquata.
O último balanço aponta para 247 mortes, 264 feridos hospitalizados, e cerca de 1500 desalojados.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2016 às 14:15)

Another big shake in the town of Accumoli 10 minutes ago 4.2 10 km deep


http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/

They are afraid  of another big one bigger  than the  first one.

I am very concerned for all these generous rescuers   who have been working without rest since day one to save lives.


----------



## Paelagius (25 Ago 2016 às 15:38)

Podem acompanhar os registos através do Instituto Nacional de Geofísica e Vulcanologia


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2016 às 18:08)

Earthquake, night of shocks and searching. The toll is 250 victims: "But could exceed L'Aquila"
Digging relentlessly searching for survivors: they have extracted 215 people alive. The earthquake swarm does not stop: 460 new shocks. 

http://www.lastampa.it/2016/08/25/i...-a-vittime-gffVYjV4hYUPLvcfoL9KmI/pagina.html


----------



## Pek (25 Ago 2016 às 21:45)

Imagen aérea de Amatrice







Autor: Gregorio Borgia. Fuente: http://time.com/4464457/italy-earthquake-photos/?xid=time_socialflow_twitter


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Ago 2016 às 21:58)

a minute ago
Bill Neely @BillNeelyNBC
*Another big aftershock rocks #Amatrice. 2141 local. Sent people rushing into the middle of roads and parks.

3.7

http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=526320
*


----------



## Agreste (25 Ago 2016 às 22:52)

paredes muito largas, tectos com madeiramentos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2016 às 07:46)

*Sky News Newsdesk* ‏@SkyNewsBreak  16 minHá 16 minutos
#Italy's Civil Protection Dept says number of people killed in earthquake has risen to 267 and nearly 400 injured people remain in hospitals


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2016 às 07:48)

*Magnitude    4.8
Region    CENTRAL ITALY*
Date time    2016-08-26 04:28:25.9 UTC
Location    42.60 N ; 13.29 E
Depth    11 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    *IV Effects: Largely Observed*
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=526391

big 4.8 aftershock this morning in central Italy. A total of 928 aftershocks after the main quake have been recorded.

928 aftershocks in 2 days


----------



## fablept (26 Ago 2016 às 09:53)

lserpa disse:


> Pois, nos Açores o último grande sismo foi superficial e atingiu uma magnitude ligeiramente inferior à deste em Itália... E nos Açores infelizmente não são nada incomuns... São até comuns demais...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Nos Açores é raro um sismo ter profundidade >30km, andam sempre na casa dos 5/10km, mas temos sorte que a toda a estrutura geológica que os Açores está assente ser muito estável, mas a cada década lá ocorrem 2 ou 3 sismos ~M6, infelizmente em cada década anos um desses sismos tem um epicentro perto de uma ilha, na última década apesar de termos tido alguns sismos ~M6 todos foram algo distantes das ilhas.

Nos últimos 60 anos ocorreram alguns sismos com bastante impacto, mas alem dos sismos tectónicos, nós também temos crises sísmicas de origem vulcânica que apesar de muito raramente originarem sismos relevantes (>M5), as estruturas começam a ceder com dezenas/centenas de sismos >3 a profundidades que raramente ultrapassam os 10km.

1998 (Tectónico. Faial, Pico)
1980 (Tectónico. Terceira, Graciosa, São Jorge)
1973 (Crise sísmica vulcânica. Pico)
1964 (Crise sísmica vulcânica. São Jorge)
1958 (Erupção Capelinhos. Faial)
1952 (Tectónico. São Miguel)
....

Evoluir do sismicidade no Centro da Itália


----------



## Paelagius (26 Ago 2016 às 19:34)

O solo teve uma deformação de aproximadamente 15cm que afastou-se do satélite (movimento em direção a Este e/ou abatimento)






Fonte: http://www.eorc.jaxa.jp/ALOS-2/en/img_up/dis_pal2_ita-eq_20160825.htm


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Ago 2016 às 17:01)

* Magnitude    4.7
Region    CENTRAL ITALY *
Date time    2016-08-28 15:55:38.1 UTC
Location    42.92 N ; 13.38 E
Depth    2 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    IV Effects: Largely Observed

http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=526985


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Set 2016 às 19:44)

*BREAKING Potential #NewZealand tsunami threat after powerful 7.1 quake* #NZquake


Magnitude-7.2 earthquake strikes off New Zealand’s northern coast - @USGS  * 
M7.1 - 166km NE of Gisborne, New Zealand
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/us10006jbi#executive*


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2016 às 20:12)




----------



## Geopower (1 Set 2016 às 21:50)

entretanto já foi cancelado o aviso de tsunami:
http://www.civildefence.govt.nz/resources/active-emergencies/off-east-coast-new-zealand-earthquake/
http://www.radionz.co.nz/news/national/312348/tsunami-warning-cancelled


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Set 2016 às 22:02)

Geopower disse:


> entretanto já foi cancelado o aviso de tsunami:
> http://www.civildefence.govt.nz/resources/active-emergencies/off-east-coast-new-zealand-earthquake/
> http://www.radionz.co.nz/news/national/312348/tsunami-warning-cancelled


Mas continuam as réplicas muito fortes...


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Set 2016 às 21:40)

*Tanzania quake kills at least 11 with over 100 injuries so far*

A 5.7-magnitude earthquake has shaken the Lake Victoria region of East Africa, killing at least 11 people in Tanzania, a police official says.The country's president said that many were dead after the quake on Saturday.The quake was felt as far away as western Kenya and parts of Uganda, which share the waters of Lake Victoria. Tremors were also felt in Kigali, Rwanda.

http://www.news.com.au/world/breaki...a/news-story/a3b6cd5a41b8916ea5b23209808830fe


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2016 às 13:23)

Magnitude    5.4
Region    SOUTH KOREA
Date time    2016-09-12 11:32:54.7 UTC
Location    35.78 N ; 129.14 E
Depth    10 km
*Macroseismic
Intensity    VII Effects: Damaging*

http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=530158

*Maior sismo de sempre registado em tempos modernos na coreia do Sul...*


----------



## lserpa (12 Set 2016 às 13:24)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Magnitude    5.4
> Region    SOUTH KOREA
> Date time    2016-09-12 11:32:54.7 UTC
> Location    35.78 N ; 129.14 E
> ...


Mais um teste nuclear... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2016 às 13:26)

lserpa disse:


> Mais um teste nuclear...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Não, este foi na Coreia do Sul! Não sei se o último teste fez esta falha mover... entretanto estão a haver mais.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2016 às 16:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não, este foi na Coreia do Sul! Não sei se o último teste fez esta falha mover... entretanto estão a haver mais.


Breaking News &#8207;@BreakingNews 50s
50 seconds ago

2 injuries reported in South Korea's strongest ever-recorded earthquake; some evacuations ordered - Korea Times


----------



## criz0r (12 Set 2016 às 17:01)

Tendo em consideração o poder de uma bomba nuclear não posso descartar que a detonação da semana passada tenha alguma influência sobre este sismo precisamente ao nível de alguma falha geológica.


----------



## Orion (12 Set 2016 às 17:17)

*S. Korea still presumed safe from major earthquakes: experts
*


> On Monday, a record-breaking earthquake was detected in the southern region near Gyeongju, which lies 371 kilometers southeast of Seoul. South Korea's meteorological agency said the 5.8-magnitude earthquake was strong enough to be felt throughout most parts of the country, even causing some people to evacuate buildings.





> "The latest earthquake seems to be linked to the massive quake that struck Japan in March 2011," said Chi Heon-cheol, a researcher at Korea Institute of Geoscience and Mineral Resources (KIGAM) said, adding there has been a series of aftershocks of that major earthquake not only in the island nation but around the Korean Peninsula.



http://www.koreaherald.com/view.php?ud=20160913000002

*Expert Warns of Stronger Earthquakes in Korea*



> The Korean Peninsula is seismically more stable than Japan and China but nuclear power plants should be made more earthquake-resistant since tremors of a 6.5-7 magnitude cannot be ruled out, an expert said Wednesday.





> Records from the Koryo and Chosun dynasties say that buildings and structures in Gyeongju and Ulsan collapsed as the ground in the southeastern part of the country cracked. Geological surveys found traces of active faults, which could trigger massive quakes east of Gyeongju. "Analysis of past records reveals that there were earthquakes that may have had a magnitude between 6.5 and 7 by our standards," Chi added.



http://english.chosun.com/site/data/html_dir/2011/03/24/2011032401085.html

Não há registo de danos em centrais nucleares. Menos mau.


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Set 2016 às 21:36)

*Shallow M5.8 earthquake hits South Korea, country's strongest on record*

KMA official Yoo Yong-Gyu said: "It was the biggest quake ever to hit the country." Young-Gyu added the tremor was felt all across the country. South Korea started measuring earthquakes in 1978.

Two people have been reported injured, Young-Gyu said, citing data from emergency rescue authorities. One elderly woman was injured by her television that fell from its mounting.

The Yonhap news agency said minor cracks appeared in some buildings, but no major damage was reported.

The previous record in the South Korea was a M5.2 that hit the sea off the southeastern port of Uljin in 2004 and a quake of equal magnitude in the eastern mountainous region of Sokri in 1978.

http://thewatchers.adorraeli.com/20...ts-south-korea-country-s-strongest-on-record/


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Set 2016 às 23:39)

*4 South Korea nuclear reactors suspended due to earthquakes*

SEOUL--South Korea's nuclear operator said early on Tuesday it suspended operation of four reactors at a nuclear power complex as a precaution late on Monday after two earthquakes struck the country's southeast.

The earthquakes, of magnitude 5.1 and 5.8, occurred on Monday night near the city of Gyeongju, according to South Korea's meteorological agency.

The 5.8 magnitude earthquake was the strongest recorded in South Korea, an official at the meteorological agency said.

http://www.asahi.com/ajw/articles/AJ201609130014.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2016 às 10:13)

The seismologists say this is an "uncharted" fault so they dont know how it behaves, but they hope with all this seismisity that followed the bigger quake of last night (over 80 now) will help the area calm down.
The bigger earthquakes shook much of the continental northeastern Greece, as well as Corfu. My aunt in Arta around 80 klm away, said that the quake nocked her off the bed.  
The nearest city to the epicenter is Giannina (Ioannina) and the people spend the night outside. The quakes continue.
photos and videos here

http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/29479...isan-stoys-dromoys-oi-katoikoi-eikones-vinteo

livetimen seismograph at giannina
http://bbnet.gein.noa.gr/plots/JAN.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2016 às 17:28)

2016-10-16 08:40:24 4.4 39.67°N 20.72°E 27 C  Greece-Albania Border Region 
2016-10-16 08:28:15 4.3 39.77°N 20.59°E 14 C  Greece-Albania Border Region 
2016-10-16 08:11:17 4.3 39.71°N 20.67°E 10 A  Greece-Albania Border Region 
2016-10-16 05:55:08 4.5 39.78°N 20.60°E 21 C  Greece-Albania Border Region 
2016-10-16 05:06:36 4.5 39.72°N 20.52°E 28 C  Greece-Albania Border Region 
2016-10-16 03:40:20 5.0 39.80°N 20.73°E 17 M  Greece-Albania Border Region 
2016-10-16 02:21:03 4.9 39.82°N 20.61°E 16 M  Greece-Albania Border Region 
2016-10-16 02:18:45 4.4 39.68°N 20.55°E 10 A  Greece-Albania Border Region 
2016-10-16 01:32:07 4.7 39.77°N 20.62°E 29 C  Greece-Albania Border Region 
2016-10-16 01:16:01 4.3 39.74°N 20.59°E 10 A  Greece-Albania Border Region 
2016-10-16 00:48:17 4.7 39.71°N 20.70°E 20 C MT Greece-Albania Border Region 
2016-10-16 00:41:15 5.1 39.83°N 20.65°E 15 M MT Greece-Albania Border Region 
2016-10-16 00:10:00 4.7 39.80°N 20.65°E 26 C MT Greece-Albania Border Region 

http://geofon.gfz-potsdam.de/eqinfo/list.php


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2016 às 09:45)

*Russian Market* ‏@russian_market  3 hHá 3 horas
6.6 MAG. EARTHQUAKE 8KM ESE OF KURAYOSHI JAPAN :USGS


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2016 às 09:47)

Thoton and the News &#8207;@Thoton  5m
5 minutes ago

M6.6 quake in Japan's west closes airports, highways, causes mass power outage. Meteorological agency says aftershocks will last for a week

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CvRlkv4UEAQgIav.jpg

*Russian Market* ‏@russian_market  4 hHá 4 horas
SANYO SHINKANSEN HALTED DUE TO POWER CUT AFTER QUAKE: NHK


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2016 às 18:20)

*zerohedge* ‏@zerohedge  35s36 seconds ago
*5.6 MAG. EARTHQUAKE CENTRAL ITALY :EMSC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2016 às 18:22)

*Russian Market* ‏@russian_market  1m1 minute ago
*BREAKING** STRONG TREMOR FELT IN ROME, ITALY*

*Russian Market* ‏@russian_market  2m2 minutes ago
 *BREAKING** STRONG EARTHQUAKE SHOCK ADVISED THROUGHOUT ITALY CENTRAL*


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2016 às 18:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2016 às 19:40)

Gregor Peter &#8207;@L0gg0l 4m
4 minutes ago

*DEATHS REPORTED IN ITALY QUAKE -- CIVIL PROTECTION SERVICE*


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2016 às 20:26)

*Magnitude mb 6.3 Region CENTRAL ITALY*
Date time2016-10-26 19:18:09.1 UTCLocation43.09 N ; 13.19 EDepth10 kmDistances145 km NE of Roma, Italy / pop: 2,564,000 / local time: 21:18:09.1 2016-10-26 
62 km SW of Ancona, Italy / pop: 101,000 / local time: 21:18:09.1 2016-10-26 
31 km SW of Macerata, Italy / pop: 40,900 / local time: 21:18:09.1 2016-10-26


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2016 às 20:32)

[URL='https://twitter.com/robinmonotti']*Robin Monotti*‏@robinmonotti
#Earthquake:Boccardo, archbishop of Spoleto-Norcia “The Church of San Salvatore in Campi di Norcia no longer exists” https://www.avvenire.it/attualita/Pagine/terremoto-5-gradi-perugia-marche…













RETWEETS35

[/URL]


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2016 às 21:11)

*katya adler*‏@BBCkatyaadler
*Driver near epicentre of second #italy #earthquake says the tremor was huge. Saw the front of a building crumble in front of him*


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2016 às 21:21)

De acordo com o jornal italiano La Reppublica, a província de Macerata – com especial ênfase na comuna de Castelsantangelo sul Nera, a mais próxima ao epicentro, Ussita e Visso – costuma ser sacudida por pequenos sismos. As pessoas estão todas na rua e têm feito dezenas de chamadas para os bombeiros, relata o jornal. Têm sido sentidas réplicas nas cidades afetadas: nos últimos minutos já se registou um tremor com 2.6 de magnitude às 18h21, outro com a mesma magnitude às 18h24, uma terceira réplica de 2.5 às 18h36 e o último há instantes e com origem a apenas oito quilómetros de profundidade. A situação é crítica em Castelsantangelo sul Nera, que está às escuras e com edifícios colapsados, mas onde “pelo menos até agora não temos registo de feridos ou vítimas mortais”, garantiu Marche Cesare, chefe regional da Proteção Civil. A polícia já confirmou esta informação.

Amatrice voltou a ser afetada, mas apenas nos edifícios que já estavam parcialmente danificados pelo sismo deste verão. Sergio Pirozzi, presidente da Câmara da cidade, informou o La Reppublica que algumas das falhas ativas durante este sismo ficam na zona vermelha de Amatrice: “Há relatos de quedas, mas só nos prédios já danificados. Estamos fazendo uma patrulha na área. É claro que desperta o medo, houve zonas em Accumoli que estiveram sem luz”. Umbria também foi altamente atingida.

Alessandro Amato, do Instituto Nacional de Geofísica e Vulcanologia italiano, afirma que este sismo “está vinculado com o de 24 de agosto”, que agitou Amatrice e provou dezenas de mortos e centenas de desalojados, mas que não é uma réplica: “Este sismo pode ter sido provocado pela ativação de uma nova falha”, associada à que provocou o sismo este verão em Itália. Um evento desta natureza parecia iminente: há dias que o centro de Itália estava a ser sacudido por pequenos sismos, principalmente a cidade de Visso, onde as pessoas “estão em pânico e em choque”. Uma mulher disse ao La Reppublica: “As paredes vieram para cima de mim. Todos os objetos, os livros das prateleiras caíram. Desci as escadas e tudo aqui em baixo era poeira. As pessoas gritavam”. Mauro Falcucci, presidente da Câmara de Castelsantangelo sul Nera, diz que “há colapsos, não temos relatos de vítimas, mas estamos no escuro e sob um dilúvio”.



Há cidades sem eletricidade e algumas estradas cortadas: a Proteção Civil impediu a circulação na Via Salária, uma antiga estrada romana com 242 quilómetros, na zona de Arquata del Tronto, e não exclui a possibilidade de encerrar também as autoestradas geridas pela Associação Nacional Autónoma das Estradas (ANAS). Há percursos “demasiado frágeis” e em perigo de destruição. Os edifícios do Ministério dos Negócios Estrangeiros e do Ministério do Exterior foram evacuados por perigo de colapso. As regiões mais remotas já estão a ser assistidas por equipas de resgate.
... http://observador.pt/2016/10/26/sismo-de-5-4-no-centro-de-italia-roma-foi-atingida/


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2016 às 21:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2016 às 21:50)

*chiara aron*‏@cchiaron
Mia zia invia queste foto da #Camerino #terremoto












RETWEETS124


----------



## Snifa (26 Out 2016 às 22:05)

"É apocalíptico, há gente a gritar na rua. A cidade está destruída "

Destruição, pânico e incerteza são os sentimentos dos italianos das localidades afetadas pelos dois sismos desta quarta-feira, no centro de Itália.

De Itália começam a chegar relatos de pânico e de um cenário "apocalíptico", de destruição e de localidades às escuras, onde também as comunicações estão a ser afectadas.

O autarca de Ussita (uma localidade com cerca de 400 habitantes) Marco Rinaldi relata uma situação de "apocalipse".

"Foi muito forte, é uma situação apocalíptica. Há pessoas a gritar na rua, e agora a luz foi cortada", detalhou à SKY TG24. 

"Caíram as paredes das casas, a nossa cidade está destruída. Caiu também um lado da igreja, o terreno rachou. O bairro de Casali não está acessível. A nossa cidade está destruída", acrescentou ainda Rinaldi. 

Já o autarca de Castelsantangelo sul Nera disse tratar-se de uma "situação delicada", mas que era importante "manter a calma". Mauro Facucci relatou ainda que, na sequência dos sismos, houve um corte de luz e que está tudo às escuras. "Estamos a contar-nos uns aos outros para ver quem está aqui, ainda não sabemos o quão má é a situação", acrescentou.

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/mu...ification&utm_medium=push&utm_campaign=677218


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2016 às 22:44)

Update 22:34 UTC : *The first pictures from the earthquake area do show serious damage. NO fattalities are reported as yet but based on the damage pictures this can certainly not be excluded.*
http://earthquake-report.com/2016/10/26/moderate-earthquake-central-italy-on-october-26-2016/


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2016 às 22:53)

*2016-10-26 21:52:58.8*_16min ago_ 42.49  N  13.51  E  10 4.1  CENTRAL ITALY
V *2016-10-26 21:42:04.4*_26min ago_ 42.94  N  13.18  E  10 4.7  CENTRAL ITALY
IV *2016-10-26 21:24:51.7*_44min ago_ 42.87  N  13.08  E  9 4.1  CENTRAL ITALY


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2016 às 22:56)




----------



## Agreste (26 Out 2016 às 23:05)

estariam todos a jantar ou perto disso... foi a melhor hora possível para evacuar as pessoas de dentro das habitações.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2016 às 23:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2016 às 10:04)

*iunio iervolino* ‏@iiuunniioo  Aug 24
Why Italy shakes. GPS data of @INGVterremoti show how the country is moving loading the crust causing #earthquakes.





0 replies173 retweets72 likes


----------



## MSantos (27 Out 2016 às 13:20)

Aquela região central de Itália tem sido sacudida por fortes sismos nos últimos anos (L'Aquila 2009, Amatrice já este ano, entre outros), quase sempre sismos a baixa profundidade, provocando por isso grande destruição.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Out 2016 às 21:43)

*Magnitude Mw 5.8
Region TYRRHENIAN SEA*
Date time 2016-10-28 20:02:49.3 UTC 
Location 39.36 N ; 13.47 E
Depth 459 km
Distances 294 km S of Roma, Italy / pop: 2,564,000 / local time: 22:02:49.3 2016-10-28 
138 km N of Palermo, Italy / pop: 673,000 / local time: 22:02:49.3 2016-10-28


----------



## nunessimoes (30 Out 2016 às 06:58)

Novo sismo em Itália com 6.5 mag...

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2016 às 08:07)

13 V *2016-10-30 07:13:07.6*_49min ago_ 42.71  N  13.23  E  10 *4.8*  CENTRAL ITALY


1 V *2016-10-30 06:44:27.7*_1hr 18min ago_ 42.78  N  13.46  E  12 *4.6*  CENTRAL ITALY


884 4 VI *2016-10-30 06:40:18.3*_1hr 22min ago_ 42.84  N  13.11  E  10 *6.5*  CENTRAL ITALY


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2016 às 08:11)

*Jelena M. Kandic* ‏@OsmehSaStavom  36m36 minutes ago
Basilica of St. Benedict severely damaged and destroyed in powerful #earthquake #terremoto in #Norcia near #Perrugia in #Umbria.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













0 replies12 retweets1 like


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2016 às 08:13)

*Russian Market* ‏@russian_market  1m1 minute ago



*“6.1-6.6M Earthquake hits Italy: Strongest in 36 years”*


----------



## Agreste (30 Out 2016 às 08:34)

a crise sismica continua... este abalo parece ter sido o mais forte de todos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2016 às 09:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2016 às 09:14)




----------



## Snifa (30 Out 2016 às 09:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2016 às 12:07)

La Stampa (translated)

"One can not rule out 'other strong shocks. The domino effect could last for months "
Magnitude 6.5, is the strongest quake since 1980. Geologists: domino effect, along the Apennines there is a very complex system of faults

-50%
diagrams and pictures
http://www.lastampa.it/2016/10/30/i...-vari-mesi-Hxo9ZSofdK53XSAC5EpVRJ/pagina.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2016 às 12:27)

*If confirmed largest pga ever recorded in #Italy. Above 07g.* #earthquake


























12:22 AM - 30 Oct 2016
0 replies77 retweets24 likes

iunio iervolino ‏@iiuunniioo  2h2 hours ago
iunio iervolino Retweeted iunio iervolino
.@FerdiGiugliano *about 0.75g largest horizontal ever recorded in the country. Previous record was L'Aquila 2009 about 0.65g.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2016 às 12:30)

*iunio iervolino* ‏@iiuunniioo  5h5 hours ago
iunio iervolino Retweeted INGVterremoti

*Revised magnitude M6.5. Largest seismic event since Irpinia 1980. Comparable with Friuli 1976. Certainly strongest seismic sequence since.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2016 às 12:33)

*Robin Monotti* ‏@robinmonotti  2h2 hours ago
A building in San Severino Marche following the #earthquake #terremoto Corners are most likely to fail structurally





0 replies5 retweets4 likes


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2016 às 13:57)

*Russian Market &#8207;@russian_market 58s59 seconds ago
A second 4.6- magnitude earthquake has struck Norcia in Central Italy. 

Two big earthquakes today.
#Sunday:
07:40 Norcia
13:07 Sellano*


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2016 às 14:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2016 às 14:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2016 às 15:28)

*Ken McCaffrey*‏@k_mccaffrey
*Rupture for long portions of Vettore fault - visible from the road.* @theearthquakes @LukeWedmore @NERC_COMET







RETWEETS9
*Robin Lacassin* ‏@RLacassin  15m15 minutes ago
Robin Lacassin Retweeted Ken McCaffrey

*Mw6.5 #earthquake #Italy: clear double (at least) coseismic rupture Monte Vettore Fault: on up. limestone scarp, & on oblique fault beneath

Sky TG24 ‏@SkyTG24  4h4 hours ago
#Terremotocentroitalia, fratture sui rilievi montuosi nei pressi dell’epicentro. In diretta con @Monicanpl #Canale50 http://skytg24.it/diretta





0 replies303 retweets226 likes

*


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2016 às 15:30)

*Gregor Peter* ‏@L0gg0l  4m4 minutes ago
Italy's Amatrice severely damaged in August quake reduced to rubble today


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2016 às 15:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2016 às 16:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2016 às 18:10)

*Theodore Grunewald* ‏@TedGrunewald  9m9 minutes ago
BREAKING: #Earthquake opens cracks in Borromini's Sant'Ivo dome & Basilica San Paolo fuori le Mura—both closed. http://roma.repubblica.it/cronaca/2016/10/30/news/terremoto_norcia_roma_basilica_di_san_paolo_basilica_san_lorenzo_scossa_7_40-150910836/?ref=twhr&timestamp=1477846401000&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter&refresh_ce#gallery-slider=150922312…


















0 replies5 retweets1 like


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2016 às 18:21)

Ou seja foram detectados danos estruturais na Catedral de São Paulo Extra Muros *em Roma*. Neste momento estão a ser vistoriadas as principais igrejas de Roma e do Vaticano...


----------



## Agreste (30 Out 2016 às 19:44)

tudo isto que está a acontecer em itália é uma aprendizagem para os portugueses... estamos numa zona ativa.


----------



## Orion (30 Out 2016 às 20:41)

Mais vídeos da destruição em Itália:

https://www.youtube.com/user/RuptlyTV/videos


----------



## camrov8 (30 Out 2016 às 21:32)

a realidade Italiana é diferente da nossa, as falhas passam mesmo por debaixo do território, e o Stromboli o Vesúvio estão lá para nos lembrar  disso, por cá é o famoso Gorringe que esta longe mas que já deu provas do que pode fazer.
a prevenção é a melhor arma, infelizmente com a mania do novo velho chique as casas são mal recuperadas apenas para inglês ver, as famosas gaiolas vão ao ar


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2016 às 21:49)

camrov8 disse:


> a realidade Italiana é diferente da nossa, as falhas passam mesmo por debaixo do território, e o Stromboli o Vesúvio estão lá para nos lembrar  disso, por cá é o famoso Gorringe que esta longe mas que já deu provas do que pode fazer.
> a prevenção é a melhor arma, infelizmente com a mania do novo velho chique as casas são mal recuperadas apenas para inglês ver, as famosas gaiolas vão ao ar


Essa é a falha mais conhecida e com potencial mais destruidor, mas existem outras que já geraram eventos destrutívos como a falha de Benavente, a falha da Vilariça, Nazaré-Pombal, a do Vale do Sado, etc.


----------



## Lightning (30 Out 2016 às 22:17)

Para mim o vídeo mais espectacular de todos...


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Out 2016 às 17:52)

Sky TG24 @ SkyTG24 5m5 minutes ago
#*UltimOra* #TerremotocentroItalia, #*Ingv: The ground has sunk up to 70 cm* # Canale50 http://sky.tg/diretta


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Out 2016 às 19:21)

*...
Smoking Gun: Classic Active Faults*

Although many of Italy’s extensional faults are so young that there is frustratingly little evidence for geologists to map at the surface. They are called ‘blind faults,’ because the geologists are blind to their presence. But the faults near Norcia are an exception: They are remarkably clear and well developed features. Although uncertain, these faults probably last ruptured in 1703. One sees a landscape (below) very similar to the U.S. Basin and Range province of Nevada and Utah, which is also strewn with active extensional faults.







The features of extensional (‘normal’) faults are evident in the epicentral region. Repeated earthquakes have likely pushed down the basin in which Norcia sits, and uplifted the range in which Castelluccio is nestled. Wineglass valleys are unique to extensional fault-sculpted landscapes, and the giant landslide above Castelvecchio was probably triggered by a past Preci or Campi Fault quake. These faults are schematically shown by Galadini and Galli (2000).


*Stressed faults continue to rupture, and they in turn change the stress*

*At this point it is unclear if only the Campi and Preci Faults ruptured, or if the Norcia Fault did as well. At M=6.6, surface rupture is likely, with 50-100 cm of slip expected, and so soon the answer will reveal itself by geological mapping, as well as by GPS, satellite radar, and seismic observations. What we can say at this point is that the M=6.6 shock is probably a compact, high-stress drop event, and that if it indeed ruptured the Campi and Preci Faults, stress has been transferred south onto the Norcia Fault, which is now in play.*







Here is the figure we published on 26 October, revised to show the past 24 hours of new mainshocks and aftershocks (left). The 30 October 2016 shock probably struck on the Campi-Preci Faults, which, according to the INGV, was brought closer to failure by the 24 August 2016 M=6.2 shock (right).


*In our judgment, the Norcia, Gorzano, Capitignano Faults could now be the next domino pieces to fall.*

http://temblor.net/earthquake-insights/italy-earthquakes-after-todays-m6-6-whats-next-1678/


----------



## Agreste (31 Out 2016 às 21:36)

mais sismos violentos são de esperar num espaço de tempo de alguns meses.

A zona habitada de Norcia deve ser desabitada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Out 2016 às 23:23)

Andrea Banchelli @andreabanchelli Oct 30
@iiuunniioo @*LastQuake* @umanesimo *perhaps something similar in 1703
*
Ou seja, os cientistas italianos acabam de igualar este ultimo sismo ao grande terramoto de 1703!
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_earthquakes_in_Italy


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2016 às 08:43)

*Magnitude    ML 4.7
Region    CENTRAL ITALY*
Date time    2016-11-01 07:56:39.6 UTC
Location    43.00 N ; 13.16 E
Depth    10 km
Distances    135 km NE of Roma, Italy / pop: 2,564,000 / local time: 08:56:39.6 2016-11-01
64 km E of Perugia, Italy / pop: 150,000 / local time: 08:56:39.6 2016-11-01
38 km NW of Ascoli Piceno, Italy / pop: 51,400 / local time: 08:56:39.6 2016-11-01
http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=541962


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2016 às 10:25)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Magnitude    ML 4.7
> Region    CENTRAL ITALY*
> Date time    2016-11-01 07:56:39.6 UTC
> Location    43.00 N ; 13.16 E
> ...


Sky TG24 @ SkyTG24 2m2 minutes ago
#UltimOra #Terremotocentroitalia, #*Ingv Upgrade to the 4.8 magnitude earthquake of 8:56 in #Maceratese* # Canale50 http://skytg24.it/diretta


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2016 às 10:42)

Sky TG24 @ SkyTG24 2m2 minutes ago
#UltimOra #Terremotocentroitalia, # # *CNR Ingv: soil deformation area of 130 sq km* # Canale50 http://skytg24.it/diretta


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2016 às 13:14)

*Sky TG24* ‏@SkyTG24  9m9 minutes ago
#TerremotocentroItalia Le telecamere di Sky TG24 sull’elicottero della Forestale. In diretta l’inviato @toniacart http://sky.tg/diretta






0 replies1 retweet1 like


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Nov 2016 às 14:02)

Sky TG24 @ SkyTG24 14m14 minutes ago
#UltimOra #Terremotocentroitalia, *IREA-CNR: deformed area of 600 square km* # Canale50 http://skytg24.it/diretta






0 replies2 retweets2 likes


----------



## DaniFR (4 Nov 2016 às 17:19)

* Sismo de 6.4 atinge o Chile *

* Não há, para já, qualquer registo de feridos ou mortos, e não há qualquer alerta de tsunami *

Um sismo de 6.4 na escala de Richter atingiu o Chile, avança a Reuters, notando que as autoridades locais não têm ainda qualquer registo de estragos, feridos ou mortos.

De acordo com o Geological Survey dos EUA, o epicentro deste sismo ocorreu a 72 quilómetros a norte de Talca e a sul da capital, Cidade do Chile.

Apesar da intensidade do tremor de terra, a marinha diz que não há qualquer alerta de tsunami.

Expresso


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Nov 2016 às 08:17)

*Magnitude Mw 4.9 
Region OKLAHOMA *
Date time 2016-11-07 01:44:24.1 UTC
Location 36.04 N ; 96.77 W
Depth 2 km
Distances 361 km N of Dallas, United States / pop: 1,198,000 / local time: 19:44:24.1 2016-11-06 
93 km NE of Oklahoma City, United States / pop: 580,000 / local time: 19:44:24.1 2016-11-06 
27 km E of Stillwater, United States / pop: 45,700 / local time: 19:44:24.1 2016-11-06 
6 km N of Cushing, United States / pop: 7,900 / local time: 19:44:24.1 2016-11-06 

*#BREAKING: Cushing Fire Dept says they have not transported anyone to the hospital yet for injuries. "Significant damage" to downtown @NEWS9*
*
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cwn_fYaUcAAFZST.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cwn_fYZUsAA3IT9.jpg

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CwoAWcYUsAARfwt.jpg
*


----------



## james (13 Nov 2016 às 13:09)

Sismo de magnitude de 7.4 no NE  da Nova Zelândia ha poucos minutos. 

Possivelmente com formação de Tsunami.


----------



## fablept (13 Nov 2016 às 13:24)

De acordo com o Centro de Tsunamis do Pacífico o sismo de 7.9 gerou um tsunami, mas que apenas deve afectar a costa mais próxima do epicentro na Nova Zelândia.

Esta bóia registou movimentos de 2.5 metros..
http://www.ioc-sealevelmonitoring.org/station.php?code=kait


----------



## lserpa (13 Nov 2016 às 14:15)

Atualizado para 7,5 segundo algumas cadeias televisivas 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (13 Nov 2016 às 15:51)

Há ainda alguma confusão acerca da magnitude:


Imagens e vídeos:

http://www.stuff.co.nz/national/864...s-hamner-springs-felt-as-far-away-as-auckland




Forte mas ainda não é o 'big one'.


----------



## Orion (13 Nov 2016 às 16:09)

Aparentemente ocorreram luzes aquando do terramoto:


Rebentação de instalações elétricas ou isto? Não havia mau tempo na altura.


----------



## Orion (13 Nov 2016 às 16:28)

Entidades governamentais confirmaram que há mortos. Há ainda pouca informação.


----------



## Orion (13 Nov 2016 às 16:35)

*Biggest Supermoon 'to spark huge tidal waves and massive earthquakes' NEXT WEEK*

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/lat...e-NASA-Tokyo-Earth-disaster-conspiracy-theory

Com o terramoto na NZ e o de 6.2 na Argentina haverá certamente muito falatório  De qualquer das formas este terramoto será recordista tendo em conta a sua reduzida profundidade.


----------



## Lightning (13 Nov 2016 às 17:17)

Orion disse:


> Rebentação de instalações elétricas ou isto? Não havia mau tempo na altura.



NZ's quake last night created a phenomenon where, as the plates move, the Earth's positive electric field is disrupted by the enormous force. The rock actually produces a separation charge creating a 'dent' in the electric field and causing the atmospheric discharge.

It's been called ( Positive Hole) p-hole charge clouds, which arrive at the
Earth’s surface, generate a positive ground potential. The discovery of p-holes as powerful charge carriers that are activated through high levels of stress in the Earth’s crust before earthquakes may also provide an answer to ionospheric perturbations. If p-hole charge clouds spread to the surface, they not only generate high electric fields at the rock-to-air interface
but also lead to an overall increase in the ground potential.

If the Earth’s ground reaches sufficiently high positive values, we have a situation that can be described as a capacitor. The Earth’s surface represents one fixed capacitor plate.

The lower edge of the highly conductive ionosphere represents the opposite capacitor plate, which can move up or down or to the side. If the positive ground potential increases due to the arrival of p-hole charge clouds, the associated electric field is bound to affect the ionospheric capacitor plate.


----------



## Orion (13 Nov 2016 às 17:42)

> Quake recovery efforts will be hampered by the weather today, with severe gales gusting up to 140km/h expected to hit the upper South Island and lower North Island today.
> 
> MetService has issued a severe weather warning for Wellington, Marlborough and the Wairarapa, with severe gale north to northwest winds forecast to develop in exposed places.



http://www.radionz.co.nz/news/national/318014/gales-up-to-140km-h-to-hit-quake-affected-areas-today












As réplicas associadas aos significativos acumulados faz com que haja condições favoráveis à ocorrência de mais derrocadas.






Há pouco mais um sismo de 5.1. Muita malta ficará com os seus bens ainda mais danificados. Há pelo menos 2 mortos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Nov 2016 às 18:35)

*
 7.8 
53km NNE of Amberley, New Zealand
2016-11-13 11:02:56 (UTC)
23.0 km
 6.5 
17km NNW of Kaikoura, New Zealand
2016-11-13 11:32:07 (UTC)
10.0 km
 6.2 
12km N of Kaikoura, New Zealand
2016-11-13 13:31:26 (UTC)
8.3 km
6.1
23km NNW of Kaikoura, New Zealand
2016-11-13 11:52:45 (UTC)
16.0 km
5.8
2km NW of Kaikoura, New Zealand
2016-11-13 11:12:39 (UTC)
10.4 km
 5.7 
26km N of Chilecito, Argentina
2016-11-13 14:01:00 (UTC)
103.0 km
5.7
32km SSE of Blenheim, New Zealand
2016-11-13 11:41:49 (UTC)
10.0 km
 5.7 
24km E of Tinogasta, Argentina
2016-11-13 01:01:51 (UTC)
121.0 km
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthqua...ings"],"timeZone":"utc","event":"us100077ag"}*


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Nov 2016 às 19:41)

*IMPORTANT Update* 19:33 UTC : The Civil Defense has canceled all the remaining Tsunami warnings

View image on Twitter





 Follow


Naomi Arnold @NaomiArnold
whoa - kaikoura coast road (shared on FB)




*IMPORTANT Update* 19:14 UTC : *Two people have been confirmed dead* after a severe 7.5 earthquake hit North Canterbury early on Monday morning.
One person was killed when a Kaikoura homestead collapsed, while another died at a property at Mt Lyford.
A *tsunami alert* was earlier issued for all coastal areas of New Zealand but *has since been scaled back*. A *tsunami warning* still stands in certain areas.






Update 19:11 UTC : Prime Minister gives a statement on how the situation is at this moment



 Follow


The Baptist @Admitonesin
The earthquake caused a slip on the Hamner Springs side of the Waiau Ferry Bridge. #eqnz http://dlvr.it/MfXQ3c


*Important Update* 15:40 UTC : The small North Canterbury township of *Waiau* is feared to be worst hit
http://earthquake-report.com/2016/11/13/massive-earthquake-culverden-on-november-13-2016/


----------



## Orion (13 Nov 2016 às 20:15)

*Evacuated Christchurch family has house burgled and ransacked, truck stolen 
*


> A Christchurch family who evacuated after the massive quake returned home to find their house had been ransacked by burglars, who stole electronics, a truck, and equipment for their daughter's hearing aid.
> 
> Matt Mill, of New Brighton, said his family of four had left their home about 2am on Monday, after the tsunami risk was broadcast.
> 
> "We thought we'd do the right thing and pack the kids up, and the pets, and get out of here."



http://www.stuff.co.nz/the-press/ne...ghton-family-has-house-ransacked-truck-stolen

*Explained: The science behind the quake*



> Scientists investigating the mechanics of the earthquake say it faulted in the same way the February 22, 2011, Christchurch Earthquake did.
> 
> GNS Science seismologist John Ristau said the quake, which struck at magnitude 7.5 severe earthquake has struck 15 km north-east of Culverden at 12.02am, was the result of what's called thrust faulting, a type of reverse faulting.
> 
> In reverse faulting, in a compressed area of the Earth's crust, one rocky block - called the "hanging-wall" block - is pushed up relative to rock - "the footwall block" - on the other side.





> GeoNet had also received reports of odd light in the sky, but had been unable to investigate it.





> For New Zealand, the prime earthquake threat remains the Alpine Fault, running along the spine of the South Island, and which is likely to cause a major quake within this generation's lifetime.
> 
> It last ruptured in 1717, or 297 years ago, and had a 28 per cent probability of rupturing in the next 50 years - a rate high by global standards.
> 
> According to GNS Science, this rupture would produce one of the biggest earthquakes since European settlement of New Zealand, and would have a "major impact" on the lives of many people.



http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=11747504


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Nov 2016 às 20:44)

– 
 Follow


Narelle Sindos @NarelleSindos
My cousin just sent me these from Waiau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


#eqnz

7:17 PM - 13 Nov 2016 · Wellington City, New Zealand

 
View image on Twitter





 Follow


Lou @lou_gordongreen
This is the damage in Parnassus just south of #Kaikoura my friends house #eqnz

7:41 PM - 13 Nov 2016

 

View image on Twitter




https://twitter.com/MeganCampbellNZ


----------



## felyzardo (13 Nov 2016 às 21:16)

Não houve tsunami certo?
Ainda há risco?


----------



## lserpa (13 Nov 2016 às 21:17)

felyzardo disse:


> Não houve tsunami certo?
> Ainda há risco?


O risco já foi descontinuado 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Nov 2016 às 21:49)

Sismo na Argentina. 6.7.


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2016 às 00:50)

Há um festival de réplicas:


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2016 às 18:00)

Estimam-se que tenham ocorrido 100.000 derrocadas na NZ.

A povoação de Kaikoura...






... está isolada. A marinha irá enviar um navio para auxiliar os locais e turistas (pensa-se que há no máximo 1000).

O nordeste da ilha do sul poderá ser afetada por inúmeros sismos >5 nos próximos meses.






Foi registado um tsunami de 5 metros.

Nota para algumas vacas que sobreviveram às derrocadas:

https://www.facebook.com/dcbpets/posts/1718983258422954:0

Os danos irão cifrar-se nos milhares de milhões.



> GNS geodetic scientist Dr Sigrun Hreinsdottir expected to see widespread deformation across the country, ranging from millimetres to several metres of displacement.
> 
> One of the most dramatic readings had come in from a GPS station at Cape Campbell - more than 200km away from the epicentre at Culverden but near where many of the large aftershocks hit - showing that the site had shifted 2m.
> 
> ...



http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=11747844


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Nov 2016 às 18:15)

View image on Twitter





 Follow


Lou @lou_gordongreen


The whole seabed raised out of the ground #kaikoura #eqnz#earthquakenz








 Follow


Alex Perrottet @alexperro


A house at Bluff Station btw Blenheim & Kaikoura. Right on the Kekerengu fault line. Sue Murray says Simon, a farm worker was in the house


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Nov 2016 às 19:38)

*Sismos de novo a aumentar no centro da Itália. Só hoje 30 sismos.*

http://www.ansa.it/english/news/gen...aly_6d0199a0-e1c0-42e2-bb23-958f44966a51.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Nov 2016 às 15:59)

* M 5.9*  - 71km SSW of Kepanjen, Indonesia
IV
ShakeMap
GREEN
PAGER
Tsunami Warning Center
Time
2016-11-16 07:10:12 (UTC-08:00)
Location
8.965°S 113.189°E
Depth
96.7 km

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthqua...ings"],"timeZone":"utc","event":"us100078vh"}

Espero que não venha um sismo maior a caminho...


----------



## Orion (16 Nov 2016 às 16:48)

Outro vídeo das luzes:


*GeoNet quake monitoring not staffed nights, weekends*



> He said because GeoNet was not staffed overnight or on weekends it was unable to provide tsunami warnings as quickly as he would have liked.
> 
> "The best practice is to have someone who is awake and ready to respond straight away, he said.
> 
> ...



http://www.radionz.co.nz/news/political/318168/govt-to-consider-funding-for-24-7-quake-monitoring

Em suma, 2 mortos e mais ou menos 20 feridos. Já ocorreram mais de 1400 réplicas. A intensidade ficou nos 7.8 não obstante ainda haverem notícias com valores diferentes.


*Beef farmers describe quake experience*

http://www.radionz.co.nz/national/p...824144/beef-farmers-describe-quake-experience


----------



## criz0r (16 Nov 2016 às 17:20)

Orion disse:


> Outro vídeo das luzes:



Fantástico, é dificil acreditar que o sismo possa ser o responsável por estas luzes que mais parecem uma grande trovoada. Mas tendo em conta o post do Lightning com a possível explicação do fenómeno fica tudo um pouco mais claro. 
A mãe natureza sempre a surpreender-nos pela positiva.


----------



## Orion (20 Nov 2016 às 19:01)

EQS  Earthquakes.

Há ainda o potencial para sismos até 6.9.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2016 às 21:11)

*zerohedge* ‏@zerohedge  1 minHá 1 minuto
*Magnitude 7.3 Earthquake Strikes Fukushima Area Of Japan, Tsunami Warning Issued*

0 resposta21 retweets4 curtiram


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2016 às 21:12)

zerohedge ‏@zerohedge  2 minHá 2 minutos
*Japan issues warning for possible 3 meter Tsunami in Fukushima *


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2016 às 21:16)

*Tsunami to strike Fukushima coast within minutes - Japan broadcaster NHK

NHK WORLD TV Live http://www3.nhk.or.jp/nhkworld/en/live/

@W7VOA: "Please evacuate to high ground...the tsunami could come at any moment," says @nhk_news announcer. #Fukushima #Japan #quake
*


----------



## Orion (21 Nov 2016 às 21:21)

Lá vão mais uns bidões de radiação para o mar. Pelo lado positivo, os peixes vão ver melhor com os olhos extra que vão aparecer 












10km de profundidade de acordo com a JMA.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2016 às 21:23)

SNA Japan &#8207;@ShingetsuNews 3 min
*Nuclear power plants in Tohoku region have suspended operations, though none have active reactors at this time.*


----------



## Agreste (21 Nov 2016 às 21:26)

vamos esperar que o tsunami não se confirme... embora a distância de 67km da costa permita ter algum alívio de não ser particularmente potente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Nov 2016 às 21:26)

*Alerta de tsunami após sismo de magnitude 7,3 no Japão*

Um violento sismo de magnitude 7,3 atingiu esta noite a costa do Japão, dando origem a um alerta de tsunami na zona de Fukushima.

O sismo ocorreu a uma profundidade de 10 quilómetros às 20.59 hora desta segunda-feira (hora de Portugal

http://www.jn.pt/mundo/interior/alerta-de-tsunami-apos-sismo-de-magnitude-73-no-japao-5510589.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2016 às 21:30)

*zerohedge* ‏@zerohedge  3 minHá 3 minutos
*Fukushima live cam* http://www.tepco.co.jp/en/nu/f1-np/camera/index-e.html…

*NHK LIVE: Tsunami may be higher than 3M. Please Do not think you are Safe. Please evacuate to high grounds.

EDIT: Começaram as réplicas fortes...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2016 às 21:39)

*From the Japan feed: Waves still approaching along the east coast.

Michael HainsworthCuenta verificada &#8207;@hainsworthtv 23 sHace 24 segundos
Fire reported at Japan's Fukushima nuclear plant city Iwaki after M7.3 quake 63km off coast. Tsunami warning issued #earthquake

From the Japan feed: Ground movement measured +/- 10 cms!!

Reporting that 20km away from the shoreline, a tsunami wave is being reported and headed toward the coast.*


----------



## Agreste (21 Nov 2016 às 21:49)

se o relato da alteração do nível do mar é consistente... infelizmente podemos ter novamente elevada destruição.

hora local: 06:50, final da madrugada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2016 às 21:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2016 às 21:56)

*From the Japan feed: Latest info shows the ground displaced 30 cms during the quake, maybe more

zerohedge ‏@zerohedge  2 minHá 2 minutos
NHK reports a 60 centimeter Tsunami was observed at Onahama


From the Japan feed: Earth displacement now at 100cm/1 meter
*


----------



## dahon (21 Nov 2016 às 22:01)

Supostamente o backwash não é depois do tsunami?
Ou quando o mar "recua" antes do tsunami também se designa de backwash?


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2016 às 22:05)

dahon disse:


> Supostamente o backwash não é depois do tsunami?
> Ou quando o mar "recua" antes do tsunami também se designa de backwash?


É antes... o mar recua e a seguir vem o tsunami... ainda está a recuar, parece.


----------



## Agreste (21 Nov 2016 às 22:09)

e pelas imagens percebe-se que o mar está a recuar... a vaga deve estar a chegar.

ou então estamos a ver o estuário de algum rio...


----------



## dahon (21 Nov 2016 às 22:12)

Nesta transmissão em directo, http://www3.nhk.or.jp/nhkworld/en/live/ que já estou a ver há alguns minutos, já vi a recuar e depois a avançar e agora está a recuar outra vez.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2016 às 22:13)

S2 Intel &#8207;@StratSentIntel · 5m5 minutes ago 

*Spotter in Tokyo said it wasnt the most powerful quake felt, but lasted longer t around 15 seconds. may indicate longer wavelength waves*


----------



## Agreste (21 Nov 2016 às 22:17)

nestas da tbs a água parece ter baixado uns 40-50cm...


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2016 às 22:17)

Parece que as ondas estão a chegar mais pequenas que o esperado... agora espera-se que fique por aqui e que este sismo não tenha sido um foreshock...


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2016 às 22:19)

*90 CM TSUNAMI hit at onohama port at fukushima but more waves may be coming

Fukushima #3, water cooling system has STOPPED. 
COOLING SYSTEM HAS STOPPED AT THE 2500 SPENT FUEL RODS AT FUKUSHIMA DAINI*


----------



## Agreste (21 Nov 2016 às 22:21)

pelo que mostram no quadro parece que o tsunami não é importante... no máximo 0,9m.


----------



## Célia Salta (21 Nov 2016 às 22:23)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Parece que as ondas estão a chegar mais pequenas que o esperado... agora espera-se que fique por aqui e que este sismo não tenha sido um foreshock...


Boas o que é o foreshock?


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2016 às 22:23)

*From the Japan feed: Earth displacement now at 120cm/1.2 meters*

*My opinion: Chances that this is a foreshock are rising.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2016 às 22:25)

Célia Salta disse:


> Boas o que é o foreshock?


É um sismo cuja ruptura vai gerar uma ruptura maior. O segundo sismo vai ser maior que o primeiro. Isto foi o que aconteceu no ultimo grande terramoto em Fukushima.


----------



## Célia Salta (21 Nov 2016 às 22:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É um sismo cuja ruptura vai gerar uma ruptura maior. O segundo sismo vai ser maior que o primeiro. Isto foi o que aconteceu no ultimo grande terramoto em Fukushima.



Muito obrigado


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2016 às 22:28)

S2 Intel &#8207;@StratSentIntel 4m4 minutes ago
*Reactor coolant system at Daini Powerplant number 3 has failed #Fukushima, #Japan. unknown if primary or secondary coolants system*


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2016 às 22:32)

*From the Japan feed: 3 meter wave confirmed to have arrived at Fukushima*


----------



## Orion (21 Nov 2016 às 22:32)

luismeteo3 disse:


> 90 CM TSUNAMI hit at onohama port at fukushima but more waves may be coming









Indistinguível de ontem.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2016 às 22:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


> S2 Intel &#8207;@StratSentIntel 4m4 minutes ago
> *Reactor coolant system at Daini Powerplant number 3 has failed #Fukushima, #Japan. unknown if primary or secondary coolants system*


*Spend Fuel pool at Fukushima Daini has lost its cooling. 

zerohedge &#8207;@zerohedge 43 sec
NHK says there is enough water to keep spent fuel rods cool "for a while" in Reactor #3 of Fukushima Daiini where cooling has failed

It appears cooling may have failed in BOTH the spent fuel pool and the reactor.

Again, Reactor 3 is special, it holds the Plutonium MOx rods.*


----------



## Orion (21 Nov 2016 às 22:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> S2 Intel &#8207;@StratSentIntel 4m4 minutes ago
> *Reactor coolant system at Daini Powerplant number 3 has failed #Fukushima, #Japan. unknown if primary or secondary coolants system*






Só para clarificar.


----------



## Orion (21 Nov 2016 às 22:58)

O Japão queria reativar 7 reatores até Março e mais 12 até ao fim de 2017. Com mais este incidente a discussão voltará.



> Resource-poor Japan is dependent on imports for 94% of its primary energy supply. Japan's energy supply structure is extremely vulnerable. Following the two oil crises in the 1970s, Japan has diversified its energy sources through increased use of nuclear energy, natural gas and coal, as well as the promotion of energy efficiency and conservation.
> 
> Despite these improvements, oil still accounts for about 40% of Japan’s primary energy supply, and more than 80% of imported oil comes from the politically unstable Middle East.



30% da energia do Japão é - ou era - nuclear. O encerramento das centrais está a bancarrotar o país com a importação de combustíveis.


----------



## Orion (21 Nov 2016 às 23:04)

Pronto, já é menos contaminação 


Claro que não seria a primeira vez que a TEPCO mente...


----------



## Agreste (21 Nov 2016 às 23:12)

Parece estar tudo resolvido.


----------



## Paelagius (22 Nov 2016 às 00:11)

Evacuação de emergência. Tsunami esperado. Transmissão em direto


----------



## MSantos (22 Nov 2016 às 00:31)

Paelagius disse:


> Evacuação de emergência. Tsunami esperado. Transmissão em direto



Mesmo o Japão sendo o Japão o País melhor preparado do mundo para estes fenómenos a espera de um tsunami é sempre um momento muito tenso...


----------



## clone (22 Nov 2016 às 00:35)




----------



## Scan_Ferr (22 Nov 2016 às 00:48)

Outro?


----------



## Orion (22 Nov 2016 às 02:42)

clone disse:


>



Muito menos. 5.4.

http://www.geonet.org.nz/quakes/region/newzealand/2016p881118

O USGS reduziu para 6.0. Grande diferença.



Scan_Ferr disse:


> Outro?



Não foi no mesmo local. Mas o cenário é este:


----------



## Orion (22 Nov 2016 às 02:46)

*M7.4 earthquake off Fukushima was aftershock from 2011 megaquake: agency*



> The Meteorological Agency said the earthquake earlier Tuesday was an aftershock of the magnitude-9.0 temblor that hit the Tohoku region in 2011. Even though the scale of the tremors has become much smaller compared to the ones right after the 3/11 earthquake, an agency representative said the seismic activities are still active enough to cause an M.7-class earthquake once a year. The last time an M.7-class aftershock rattled the Tohoku region was in July 2014, according to the agency.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2016 às 08:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2016 às 16:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Nov 2016 às 10:33)

*Residents south of Kaikoura (NZ) urgently evacuated after earthquake*

"urgent public meeting at 2:30pm and were told 35 homes needed to be evacuated urgently due to an earthquake landslide upstream of the residential area"

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=11753716


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Nov 2016 às 21:30)

*Russian Market ‏@russian_market  4 minHá 4 minutos
EARTHQUAKE REPORTED IN JAPAN, OFF FUKUSHIMA, JMA SAYS


Russian Market ‏@russian_market  4 minHá 4 minutos
EARTHQUAKE SHAKES BUILDINGS IN TOKYO

Russian Market ‏@russian_market  2 minHá 2 minutos
JAPAN EARTHQUAKE MAGNITUDE 6.1, NHK SAYS

*


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2016 às 18:55)

*Russian Market ‏@russian_market  49 segHá 50 segundos
MAG. 7.2 QUAKE 118 MILES S OF SAN SALVADOR: AK TSUNAMI


 Russian Market ‏@russian_market  1 minHá 1 minuto
7.2 MAG. EARTHQUAKE OFF COAST OF CENTRAL AMERICA :EMSC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2016 às 19:12)

075
WEPA40 PHEB 241849
TSUPAC

TSUNAMI MESSAGE NUMBER 1
NWS PACIFIC TSUNAMI WARNING CENTER EWA BEACH HI
1849 UTC THU NOV 24 2016

...PTWC TSUNAMI THREAT MESSAGE...


**** NOTICE **** NOTICE **** NOTICE **** NOTICE **** NOTICE *****

 THIS MESSAGE IS ISSUED FOR INFORMATION ONLY IN SUPPORT OF THE
 UNESCO/IOC PACIFIC TSUNAMI WARNING AND MITIGATION SYSTEM AND IS
 MEANT FOR NATIONAL AUTHORITIES IN EACH COUNTRY OF THAT SYSTEM.

 NATIONAL AUTHORITIES WILL DETERMINE THE APPROPRIATE LEVEL OF
 ALERT FOR EACH COUNTRY AND MAY ISSUE ADDITIONAL OR MORE REFINED
 INFORMATION.

**** NOTICE **** NOTICE **** NOTICE **** NOTICE **** NOTICE *****


PRELIMINARY EARTHQUAKE PARAMETERS
---------------------------------

  * MAGNITUDE      7.2
  * ORIGIN TIME    1844 UTC NOV 24 2016
  * COORDINATES    11.9 NORTH  88.9 WEST
  * DEPTH          33 KM / 20 MILES
  * LOCATION       OFF THE COAST OF CENTRAL AMERICA


EVALUATION
----------

  * AN EARTHQUAKE WITH A PRELIMINARY MAGNITUDE OF 7.2 OCCURRED
    OFF THE COAST OF CENTRAL AMERICA AT 1844 UTC ON THURSDAY
    NOVEMBER 24 2016.

  * BASED ON THE PRELIMINARY EARTHQUAKE PARAMETERS... HAZARDOUS
    TSUNAMI WAVES ARE POSSIBLE FOR COASTS LOCATED WITHIN 300 KM
    OF THE EARTHQUAKE EPICENTER.


TSUNAMI THREAT FORECAST
-----------------------

  * HAZARDOUS TSUNAMI WAVES FROM THIS EARTHQUAKE ARE POSSIBLE
    WITHIN 300 KM OF THE EPICENTER ALONG THE COASTS OF

      NICARAGUA... EL SALVADOR AND HONDURAS


RECOMMENDED ACTIONS
-------------------

  * GOVERNMENT AGENCIES RESPONSIBLE FOR THREATENED COASTAL AREAS
    SHOULD TAKE ACTION TO INFORM AND INSTRUCT ANY COASTAL
    POPULATIONS AT RISK IN ACCORDANCE WITH THEIR OWN
    EVALUATION... PROCEDURES AND THE LEVEL OF THREAT.

  * PERSONS LOCATED IN THREATENED COASTAL AREAS SHOULD STAY ALERT
    FOR INFORMATION AND FOLLOW INSTRUCTIONS FROM NATIONAL AND
    LOCAL AUTHORITIES.


ESTIMATED TIMES OF ARRIVAL
--------------------------

  * ESTIMATED TIMES OF ARRIVAL -ETA- OF THE INITIAL TSUNAMI WAVE
    FOR PLACES WITH A POTENTIAL TSUNAMI THREAT. ACTUAL ARRIVAL
    TIMES MAY DIFFER AND THE INITIAL WAVE MAY NOT BE THE
    LARGEST. A TSUNAMI IS A SERIES OF WAVES AND THE TIME BETWEEN
    WAVES CAN BE FIVE MINUTES TO ONE HOUR.

    LOCATION         REGION             COORDINATES    ETA(UTC)
    ------------------------------------------------------------
    CORINTO          NICARAGUA         12.5N  87.2W   1937 11/24
    PUERTO SANDINO   NICARAGUA         12.2N  86.8W   1937 11/24
    ACAJUTLA         EL SALVADOR       13.6N  89.8W   1949 11/24
    AMAPALA          HONDURAS          13.2N  87.6W   2010 11/24


POTENTIAL IMPACTS
-----------------

  * A TSUNAMI IS A SERIES OF WAVES. THE TIME BETWEEN WAVE CRESTS
    CAN VARY FROM 5 MINUTES TO AN HOUR. THE HAZARD MAY PERSIST
    FOR MANY HOURS OR LONGER AFTER THE INITIAL WAVE.

  * IMPACTS CAN VARY SIGNIFICANTLY FROM ONE SECTION OF COAST TO
    THE NEXT DUE TO LOCAL BATHYMETRY AND THE SHAPE AND ELEVATION
    OF THE SHORELINE.

  * IMPACTS CAN ALSO VARY DEPENDING UPON THE STATE OF THE TIDE AT
    THE TIME OF THE MAXIMUM TSUNAMI WAVES.

  * PERSONS CAUGHT IN THE WATER OF A TSUNAMI MAY DROWN... BE
    CRUSHED BY DEBRIS IN THE WATER... OR BE SWEPT OUT TO SEA.


NEXT UPDATE AND ADDITIONAL INFORMATION
--------------------------------------

  * THE NEXT MESSAGE WILL BE ISSUED IN ONE HOUR... OR SOONER IF
    THE SITUATION WARRANTS.

  * AUTHORITATIVE INFORMATION ABOUT THE EARTHQUAKE FROM THE U.S.
    GEOLOGICAL SURVEY CAN BE FOUND ON THE INTERNET AT
    EARTHQUAKE.USGS.GOV/EARTHQUAKES -ALL LOWER CASE-.

  * FURTHER INFORMATION ABOUT THIS EVENT MAY BE FOUND AT
    PTWC.WEATHER.GOV AND AT WWW.TSUNAMI.GOV.

  * COASTAL REGIONS OF HAWAII... AMERICAN SAMOA... GUAM... AND
    CNMI SHOULD REFER TO PACIFIC TSUNAMI WARNING CENTER MESSAGES
    SPECIFICALLY FOR THOSE PLACES THAT CAN BE FOUND AT
    PTWC.WEATHER.GOV.

  * COASTAL REGIONS OF CALIFORNIA... OREGON... WASHINGTON...
    BRITISH COLUMBIA AND ALASKA SHOULD ONLY REFER TO U.S.
    NATIONAL TSUNAMI WARNING CENTER MESSAGES THAT CAN BE FOUND
    AT NTWC.ARH.NOAA.GOV.

$$

http://ptwc.weather.gov/ptwc/text.php?id=pacific.TSUPAC.2016.11.24.1849


----------



## Orion (24 Nov 2016 às 19:18)

Não fazem a mínima ideia acerca do tsunami.

A sorte é pouca na Nicarágua. Ciclone tropical numa costa e terramoto na outra.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Nov 2016 às 19:54)

*Sismo de magnitude 7,2 atinge costa do Pacífico Autoridades alertam para a possibilidade de tsunami*

Um sismo de magnitude 7,2 localizado no oceano Pacífico atingiu hoje El Salvador e a Nicarágua, anunciou o Serviço Geológico dos Estados Unidos (USGS na sigla em inglês). O abalo sísmico ocorreu a cerca de 120 quilómetros da costa de El Salvador, a uma profundidade oceânica de 33 quilómetros. As autoridades de El Salvador não deram ainda conta de vítimas ou de danos materiais. O sismo foi sentido também em Manágua, capital da Nicarágua. As autoridades alertam para a possibilidade de tsunami. 

http://www.cmjornal.pt/mundo/detalh...2-atinge-costa-do-pacifico?ref=mundo_destaque


----------



## felyzardo (24 Nov 2016 às 20:05)

Isto está mau.... Alguma webcam por lá?


----------



## fablept (24 Nov 2016 às 21:36)

O alerta de tsunami já foi retirado, apenas registou se flutuações de alguns cms..
http://ptwc.weather.gov/text.php?id=pacific.TSUPAC.2016.11.24.2022


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2016 às 16:29)

*Magnitude    6.5
Region    SOUTHERN XINJIANG, CHINA*
Date time    2016-11-25 14:24:29.8 UTC
Location    39.17 N ; 74.04 E
Depth    10 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    V Effects: Strong Shaking
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=548113


----------



## Orion (28 Nov 2016 às 23:22)




----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Dez 2016 às 14:17)

Apesar deste Twitter não se referir aos sismos de 2016, creio que é o melhor tópico onde o inserir.


----------



## Tyna (7 Dez 2016 às 09:58)

*Sismo de 6,5 na Indonésia*
*A Região de Aceh, na ilha de Sumatra, é a mais afetada e o sismo atingiu o bairro de Pidie Jaya.

Mesquitas e lojas ficaram destruídas na cidade de Meureudu, mas no entant não foi emitido qualquer sinal de alerta de tsunami. 

O líder do exército de Aceh informou que morreram 54 pessoas devido ao sismo que atingiu hoje o país. Este é um número que representa mais do dobro do balanço feito anteriormente.

De acordo com o general Tatang Sulaiman, citado pela Agência Associated Press, 52 pessoas morreram em Pidie Jaya e outras duas pessoas morreram em Bireuen.

A Agência nacional de mitigação de desastres afirmou que 78 pessoas sofreram ferimentos consideravelmente graves após o sismo.
*


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Dez 2016 às 11:47)

*Update 09:26 UTC* : "Some people are still trapped inside shophouses, and we are trying to evacuate them using heavy machines and by hand," local agency head Puteh Manaf said.
"At the moment a search and rescue operation is under way, teams are still heading to the area also trying to find more survivors," said Al Jazeera's Vaessen. "But the death toll is likely to rise ... there are people believed to be trapped in buildings." (source Al Jazeera, always well informed about islamic country Indonesia)

*Update 09:12 UTC* : Chief of army in Indonesia's Aceh province tells TV that quake death toll rises to 97 (Source: AP).
http://earthquake-report.com/2016/1...orthern-sumatra-indonesia-on-december-6-2016/


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Dez 2016 às 16:41)

*Update 12:20 UTC* : Number of injured so far mounts already to 536 ! Hospitals have a hard time to cope with the new arriving wounded people (see also video below).


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Dez 2016 às 15:21)

*zerohedge* ‏@zerohedge  11 minHá 11 minutos
*Powerful 6.8 Magnitude Quake Strikes Off The Coast Of Northern California

http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=551181

     Mw 6.8 
Region    OFF COAST OF NORTHERN CALIFORNIA 
Date time    2016-12-08 14:49:47.8 UTC
Location    40.50 N ; 126.26 W
Depth    10 km
Distances    1003 km S of Vancouver, Canada / pop: 1,838,000 / local time: 06:49:47.8 2016-12-08
462 km NW of Sacramento, United States / pop: 467,000 / local time: 06:49:47.8 2016-12-08
180 km W of Eureka, United States / pop: 27,200 / local time: 06:49:47.8 2016-12-08
169 km W of Ferndale, United States / pop: 1,400 / local time: 06:49:47.8 2016-12-08
*


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Dez 2016 às 15:22)

000
WEHW42 PHEB 081456
TIBHWX
HIZ001>003-005>009-012>014-016>021-023>026-081656-

TSUNAMI INFORMATION STATEMENT NUMBER   1
NWS PACIFIC TSUNAMI WARNING CENTER EWA BEACH HI
456 AM HST THU DEC 08 2016

TO - EMERGENCY MANAGEMENT IN THE STATE OF HAWAII

SUBJECT - TSUNAMI INFORMATION STATEMENT

THIS STATEMENT IS FOR INFORMATION ONLY. NO ACTION REQUIRED.

AN EARTHQUAKE HAS OCCURRED WITH THESE PRELIMINARY PARAMETERS

   ORIGIN TIME - 0450 AM HST 08 DEC 2016
   COORDINATES - 40.4 NORTH  126.2 WEST
   LOCATION    - OFF THE COAST OF NORTHERN CALIFORNIA
   MAGNITUDE   - 6.8  MOMENT

EVALUATION

*BASED ON ALL AVAILABLE DATA A DESTRUCTIVE PACIFIC-WIDE TSUNAMI IS
 NOT EXPECTED AND THERE IS NO TSUNAMI THREAT TO HAWAII. REPEAT. A
 DESTRUCTIVE PACIFIC-WIDE TSUNAMI IS NOT EXPECTED AND THERE IS NO
 TSUNAMI THREAT TO HAWAII.*

THIS WILL BE THE ONLY STATEMENT ISSUED FOR THIS EVENT UNLESS
ADDITIONAL DATA ARE RECEIVED.

$$
http://ptwc.weather.gov/?region=0


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Dez 2016 às 16:06)

*Em atualização Sismo de magnitude 6,5 abala a Califórnia*
8 dez 2016 · 15:16
  
Um sismo de magnitude 6,5 na escala de Richter foi registado na costa Norte da Califórnia. Os primeiros relatos davam conta de um abalo de magnitude 6,9.







O epicentro foi localizado no Oceano Pacífico, a cerca de 166 quilómetros da cidade de Fortuna, na Califórnia, e a 168 quilómetros de Eureka, também na Califórnia. O sismo ocorreu a 10 quilómetros de profundidade. A magnitude do sismo foi revista em baixa, de 6,9 para 6,5 na escala de Richter.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/sismo-de-69-na-abala-a-california


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Dez 2016 às 17:52)

* Magnitude    8.0
Region    SOLOMON ISLANDS *
Date time    2016-12-08 17:38:46.3 UTC
Location    10.66 S ; 161.35 E
Depth    30 km
http://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=551218


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Dez 2016 às 17:53)

BNO News &#8207;@BNONews 46s46 seconds ago
*BREAKING: Tsunami alert for the Solomon Islands, Vanuatu, Papua New Guinea, Nauru, New Caledonia and Tuvalu and Kosrae - PTWC

First arrive time in 15 minutes
http://prnt.sc/dgzbcb

Buoys going off
http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/*

*Reuters Top News @Reuters 30s30 seconds ago
BREAKING: Tsunami waves possible in next three hours after 8.0 magnitude Solomon Islands quake: Pacific Tsunami Warning Center

Sky News Newsdesk &#8207;@SkyNewsBreak 30s30 seconds ago
Pacific Tsunami Warning Centre: "Widespread hazardous tsunami waves are possible" after a magnitude 8 earthquake struck the Solomon Islands*

*
Possível tsunami também a caminho da Austrália...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Dez 2016 às 17:57)

000
WEHW40 PHEB 081748
TSUHWX
HIZ001>003-005>009-012>014-016>021-023>026-081948-
/O.CAN.PHEB.TS.Y.0001.000000T0000Z-000000T0000Z/
/O.NEW.PHEB.TS.A.0001.161208T1748Z-000000T0000Z/

BULLETIN
TSUNAMI MESSAGE NUMBER   1
NWS PACIFIC TSUNAMI WARNING CENTER EWA BEACH HI
748 AM HST THU DEC 08 2016

TO - EMERGENCY MANAGEMENT IN THE STATE OF HAWAII

SUBJECT - TSUNAMI WATCH

*A TSUNAMI WATCH IS ISSUED FOR THE STATE OF HAWAII EFFECTIVE AT
0748 AM HST.

AN EARTHQUAKE HAS OCCURRED WITH THESE PRELIMINARY PARAMETERS

   ORIGIN TIME - 0739 AM HST 08 DEC 2016
   COORDINATES - 10.7 SOUTH  161.4 EAST
   LOCATION    - SOLOMON ISLANDS
   MAGNITUDE   - 8.0  MOMENT

EVALUATION

BASED ON ALL AVAILABLE DATA A TSUNAMI MAY HAVE BEEN GENERATED BY
THIS EARTHQUAKE THAT COULD BE DESTRUCTIVE ON COASTAL AREAS EVEN
FAR FROM THE EPICENTER. AN INVESTIGATION IS UNDERWAY TO DETERMINE
IF THERE IS A TSUNAMI THREAT TO HAWAII.

IF TSUNAMI WAVES IMPACT HAWAII THE ESTIMATED EARLIEST ARRIVAL OF
THE FIRST TSUNAMI WAVE IS

                     0256 PM HST THU 08 DEC 2016*

FURTHER MESSAGES WILL BE ISSUED HOURLY OR SOONER AS CONDITIONS
WARRANT UNTIL THE THREAT TO HAWAII HAS PASSED.

$$

http://ptwc.weather.gov/?region=0


----------



## camrov8 (8 Dez 2016 às 18:20)

bem hoje é dia de sismo mais um nas Salomão


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Dez 2016 às 18:42)

camrov8 disse:


> bem hoje é dia de sismo mais um nas Salomão


O sistema de alerta de tsunami a detectar muita alteração nas boias. 22 boias em event mode...
http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/


----------



## camrov8 (8 Dez 2016 às 19:05)

mas têm sido um curro-pio, indonésia, Califórnia e ilhas Salomão


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Dez 2016 às 19:17)

camrov8 disse:


> mas têm sido um curro-pio, indonésia, Califórnia e ilhas Salomão


Estás a esquecer o do Japão... quando estas fases se iniciam é como um baralho de cartas. Não me admirava se vier algum para o Chile ou Peru.


----------



## camrov8 (9 Dez 2016 às 01:34)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Estás a esquecer o do Japão... quando estas fases se iniciam é como um baralho de cartas. Não me admirava se vier algum para o Chile ou Peru.


já não digo nada vamos lá ver, não esta longe o sismo da nova Zelândia


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Dez 2016 às 17:35)

Kama Rady @kamarady1


#Solomons #Quake #Tsunami Honiara, the capital city of Solomon Islands has detected a Tsunami arrival with height of waves of up to 20 cm. https://twitter.com/hermfritz/status/806948207141863424 …

7:56 PM - 8 Dec 2016

 







 Follow


Hermann Fritz @hermfritz
#Tsunami waves larger than 0.2 m have arrived at distant #Honiara and Lata tide gauges after #SolomonIslands#earthquake @NWS_PTWC @CEEatGT

7:46 PM - 8 Dec 2016


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Dez 2016 às 19:25)

*M6.9 - 87km WSW of Kirakira, Solomon Islands *
2016-12-09 19:10:10 UTC
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/at00ohxmky#executive


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Dez 2016 às 11:37)

PompanoWx &#8207;@PompanoWeather · 2m2 minutes ago 

*8.0 earthquake near NEW IRELAND REGION PAPUA NEW GUINEA. Tsunami watches and warnings for the Pacific area now being issued.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Dez 2016 às 11:56)

*2016-12-17 11:27:36.5*_26min ago_ 5.70  S  153.90  E  10 *6.0  NEW IRELAND REGION, P.N.G. 
2016-12-17 11:22:39.7*_31min ago_ 4.46  S  153.52  E  91 5.5  NEW IRELAND REGION, P.N.G.

1 F *2016-12-17 10:51:11.7*_1hr 02min ago_ 4.52  S  153.46  E  100 *8.0  NEW IRELAND REGION, P.N.G. 




*


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Dez 2016 às 11:59)

EVALUATION

THE PACIFIC TSUNAMI WARNING CENTER HAS ISSUED A TSUNAMI THREAT
MESSAGE FOR OTHER PARTS OF THE PACIFIC LOCATED CLOSER TO THE
EARTHQUAKE. HOWEVER... BASED ON FURTHER EVALUATION THERE IS NO
TSUNAMI THREAT TO HAWAII. REPEAT. BASED ON ALL AVAILABLE DATA
THERE IS NO TSUNAMI THREAT TO HAWAII.

http://ptwc.weather.gov/text.php?id=hawaii.TIBHWX.2016.12.17.1127

*EMSCConta verificada*‏@LastQuake
*PTWC states: #TSUNAMI WAVES REACHING 1 TO 3 METERS ABOVE THE TIDE LEVEL ARE POSSIBLE ALONG SOME COASTS OF PAPUA NEW GUINEA.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Dez 2016 às 12:20)

UPDATE: 7:09 a.m. EST — According to the Joint Australian Tsunami Warning Centre, there is no tsunami threat to Australia following Saturday's 7.9-magnitude earthquake in Papua New Guinea.

Meanwhile, New Zealand's Ministry of Civil Defence and Emergency Management said no evacuations were currently necessary but warned the public to "stay out of the water and off the beaches following this evening's tsunami threat."


----------



## camrov8 (17 Dez 2016 às 13:39)

bem quem diria que quase advinhei este para a próxima também jogo no euro-milhões


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Dez 2016 às 13:49)




----------



## camrov8 (17 Dez 2016 às 13:58)

e nos ainda há uns dias falamos que isto andava agitado e o que me preocupa é que têm sido sismos de grande intensidade


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Dez 2016 às 14:03)

camrov8 disse:


> e nos ainda há uns dias falamos que isto andava agitado e o que me preocupa é que têm sido sismos de grande intensidade


Eu acho que a procissão ainda vai no adro... espero estar enganado. Estou especialmente preocupado com Itália, Japão e costa oeste dos Estados Unidos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2016 às 13:57)

*2016-12-18 13:30:12.2*_23min ago_ 10.06  S  71.00  W  624 6.1  CENTRAL PERU

F *2016-12-18 09:47:05.4*_4hr 06min ago_ 8.36  N  137.75  E  20 6.2  STATE OF YAP, MICRONESIA


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Dez 2016 às 15:35)

*Magnitude
Mw 7.7 Region ISLA CHILOE, LOS LAGOS, CHILE*
Date time2016-12-25 14:22:28.2 
UTCLocation43.36 S ; 73.80 W
Depth47 km.
Distances1133 km S of Santiago, Chile / pop: 4,838,000 / local time: 11:22:28.2 2016-12-25 
221 km S of Puerto Montt, Chile / pop: 161,000 / local time: 11:22:28.2 2016-12-25 
31 km SW of Puerto Quellón, Chile / pop: 21,900 / local time: 11:22:28.2 2016-12-25


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Dez 2016 às 15:55)

564
WEHW42 PHEB 251432
TIBHWX
HIZ001>003-005>009-012>014-016>021-023>026-251632-

TSUNAMI INFORMATION STATEMENT NUMBER 1
NWS PACIFIC TSUNAMI WARNING CENTER EWA BEACH HI
432 AM HST SUN DEC 25 2016

TO - EMERGENCY MANAGEMENT IN THE STATE OF HAWAII

SUBJECT - TSUNAMI INFORMATION STATEMENT

THIS STATEMENT IS FOR INFORMATION ONLY. NO ACTION REQUIRED.

AN EARTHQUAKE HAS OCCURRED WITH THESE PRELIMINARY PARAMETERS

ORIGIN TIME - 0422 AM HST 25 DEC 2016
COORDINATES - 43.3 SOUTH 74.5 WEST
LOCATION - SOUTHERN CHILE
MAGNITUDE - 7.7 MOMENT

EVALUATION

THE PACIFIC TSUNAMI WARNING CENTER HAS ISSUED A TSUNAMI THREAT
MESSAGE FOR OTHER PARTS OF THE PACIFIC LOCATED CLOSER TO THE
EARTHQUAKE. HOWEVER... BASED ON ALL AVAILABLE DATA THERE IS NO
TSUNAMI THREAT TO HAWAII. REPEAT. BASED ON ALL AVAILABLE DATA
THERE IS NO TSUNAMI THREAT TO HAWAII.

THIS WILL BE THE ONLY STATEMENT ISSUED FOR THIS EVENT UNLESS
ADDITIONAL DATA ARE RECEIVED.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Dez 2016 às 15:56)

ESTIMATED TIMES OF ARRIVAL
--------------------------

* ESTIMATED TIMES OF ARRIVAL -ETA- OF THE INITIAL TSUNAMI WAVE
FOR PLACES WITHIN THREATENED REGIONS ARE GIVEN BELOW. ACTUAL
ARRIVAL TIMES MAY DIFFER AND THE INITIAL WAVE MAY NOT BE THE
LARGEST. A TSUNAMI IS A SERIES OF WAVES AND THE TIME BETWEEN
WAVES CAN BE FIVE MINUTES TO ONE HOUR.

LOCATION REGION COORDINATES ETA(UTC)
------------------------------------------------------------

CORRAL CHILE 39.8S 73.5W 1522 12/25
GOLFO DE PENAS CHILE 47.1S 74.9W 1531 12/25
TALCAHUANO CHILE 36.7S 73.1W 1548 12/25
PUERTO MONTT CHILE 41.5S 73.0W 1701 12/25


POTENTIAL IMPACTS
-----------------

* A TSUNAMI IS A SERIES OF WAVES. THE TIME BETWEEN WAVE CRESTS
CAN VARY FROM 5 MINUTES TO AN HOUR. THE HAZARD MAY PERSIST
FOR MANY HOURS OR LONGER AFTER THE INITIAL WAVE.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Dez 2016 às 16:00)




----------



## Orion (1 Jan 2017 às 17:17)




----------



## nunosr (3 Jan 2017 às 22:44)

Sismo de magnitude 7.2 a sul das ilhas Fiji. Alerta de Tsunami.

http://ptwc.weather.gov/text.php?id=pacific.TSUPAC.2017.01.03.2159


----------

